# JJB’s FLASH LABS Road to 4% LOG



## JJB1 (Aug 13, 2022)

*08/12/2022: *Good morning Ironmag! My name is JJ! I’m 54 years old and on my way to getting as shredded as I possibly can. I’ve been a rep for my friend, Flash, for many years, and I only use his AAS. I use HGH from the-provider currently as well. I tend to rotate certain injects and orals in and out of my protocol while staying on testosterone propionate and nandrolone phenyl propionate year round. The NPP is for my arthritis. My arthritis is pretty severe in my elbows, hands, knees, delts, hips, all over. Nandrolone helps lubricate my body enough to allow my to workout. 
I prefer all fast acting gear and daily injects. I like the kick I feel with acetate, propionate, and phenyl propionate. My current daily injects are done with a 29 gauge slin pin consisting of:
60mg test prop 
30mg NPP
10mg tren ace
10mg masteron prop
I am also take HGH 3 times a day(2ius upon waking, 3ius post workout, 2ius before bed, all subQ)
I workout at home. I started doing this during the lock downs and stuck with it to save money on gasoline. My two gyms are 42 and 54 miles round trip from home. It was costing me $400 a month in gas money. Screw that! 
My workout schedule is typically: Chest, arms, delts/traps, OFF DAY, legs, back, OFF DAY.
I started my cut diet last October 1st due to very high blood pressure. My bp was 175/125. My body weight was 234Lbs. I am now 190Lbs here 10 months later. My bp is usually in normal range, a bit higher than I’d like but much improved, mid 130’s over mos to upper 80’s usually. 
DIET: 6 meals or shakes daily. Meals are typically 10 egg whites with 2 cups steamed basmati rice, or 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast with 2 cups steamed basmati rice. As of yesterday I add 1/3Lb London broil roast beef with 2 slices of Dave’s 21 wholegrains and seeds bread, lettuce, tomato, and mustard. The rest of my meals are 2 scoops of syntha-6 EDGE protein powder, 2 scoops oats, 2 fish oil capsules, 2 MCT oil capsules, and various vitamin/mineral/fruit/veggie pills.
Today is leg day. As far as legs go I do what I can but I have degenerative disk disease in my spine which caused severe muscle atrophy in my left leg. I still have a detached ACL and my quad tendon was severed and is held together with titanium. My right knee has serious meniscus damage. I can’t do much for legs. As it is I do 10 sets of a modified squat /dead lift holding 30Lb dumbbells in my hands. I shoot for 10 sets of 15 or so. I do several foot positions per set sliding my feet further outward every few reps. I also do at least 5 sets of standing calf raises holding the dumbbells followed by single foot calf raises then double foot without the dumbbells. The squat/deadlifts hits both quads and hams. I stopped doing direct ham work after tearing my hamstring 3 times in 2021. 
Regardless of injuries there is always a way to train around them or through them using lighter weights and perfect form. Being able to lift weights is a true gift for me. It keeps me almost sane.
*UPDATE:* I ended up doing 8 sets of dumbbell squat/dead lifts with feet shoulder width apart, wide stance, and narrow stance for each set, followed by standing dumbbell calf raises, single foot calf raises, and both feet calf raises. 8 sets of each and my legs were toast. My right knee feels it today but no big deal. 

*08/13/2022: *So far I have had one protein/oat shake with 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT caps, 1 magnesium cap, 1 L-Arginine tab, 1 taurine cap, and 1 vit/min/fruit/veggie tablet. 
I just took 25mg anavar, 10mg Cialis, and my daily shot of 60mg test prop, 30mg NPP, 10mg tren ace, and 10mg masteron prop.
I’m going to train back today in a couple hours. I plan to do one arm bent barbell rows, narrow grip pulldowns with bands, narrow grip rows with bands, single arm rows reverse grip, seated rows pulling from the top with a 45 degree angle for my back. I do around 20 sets and many are supersets. 
Here are a couple recent pics:


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 13, 2022)

I just got my new Flash Labs pack yesterday. Super fast t/a. Only a few days from start to delivery! 
I got test prop, NPP, anavar, Cialis. I already had my masteron prop, tbol, and tren ace.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 13, 2022)

I just finished training back. I ended up popping another anavar and Cialis before the workout: 

10 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets single arm underhand grip band rows
4 sets standing band rows
4 sets seated narrow grip band pulldowns
3 sets band rows pulling from the top with my upper body bent at a 45 degree angle

I’ve had 3 protein/oat shakes so far. I took 3ius HGH immediately post workout. In a half hour I’ll have 10 egg whites with salsa and 7 rice cakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Today is supposed to be an off day but I feel like doing chest. I’m about to have my 2nd protein/oat shake.  I took 50mg anavar and 50mg tbol upon waking along with 60mg test prop, 30mg NPP, 10mg tren ace, 10mg masteron prop, 2ius HGH, and a bunch of nootropics to wake me up so I could take care of my mom. My mom had a major stroke and is wheelchair brunch with dementia so I take care of her Sunday mornings to give my dad a break.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 14, 2022)

I like to have my protein/oat shakes every 2 hours. I was too busy to one one after 2 hours so at the 2 1/2 mark I had a food meal of 1/2Lb 99/1 extra lean ground turkey breast and 2 cups steamed basmati rice spiced with garlic and onion powder and hot sauce for meal #2 today.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Holy crap!!! I’ve never really used anavar much because it made me cramp in the past. I finally figured out my diet had no magnesium in it. I now have the magnesium and taurine I need to prevent cramping. So today I took 50mg Flash anavar which I haven’t really tried in years at the dose. Plus, I took 50mg tbol. I’m 5 sets in on my chest workout and the pump is incredible!!!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 14, 2022)

I think I now get what all the hype is about on Anavar!!!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 14, 2022)

*CHEST WORKOUT:
- 4 sets up upper chest push-ups with my feet elevated on my bed.  
SUPERSETTED with
- 4 sets of barbell pull overs

- 4 sets of regular push-ups with hands in the narrow position, shoulder width position, and wide hands position. 
SUPERSETTED with
- 4 sets of band flies (same as cable flies)
*


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Today is an off day. Yesterday was supposed to be my off day but I trained instead which was awesome but today I ache all over. The arthritis in my hands is making it hard to hold onto my protein shaker.  Haha you never think you’ll get old but if you’re lucky enough you’ll know what I mean one day.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 15, 2022)

Time for protein/oat shake #3 with 2 fish oil caps and 2 MCT oil caps. 
Peanut butter cookie by Syntha-6 EDGE is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 15, 2022)

*Meal #4:*
1/3Lb London broil, 2 slices Dave’s 21 grain/seed bread, lettuce, tomato, mustard.
*Meal #5:*
10 egg whites with salsa, 7 white cheddar rice cakes.
*Meal #6:*
Protein/oat shake with 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT oil caps, a multi vit/min/fruit/veggie tab.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 16, 2022)

This is the goal!
*Helmut Strebl
*


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Today was *BICEPS and TRICEPS:*
I do all supersets and giant sets.
*1st Round:*
- 3 sets of band curls supersetted with lying one arm dumbbell extensions 
*2nd Round:*
- 3 sets of standing barbell drag curls supersetted with single arm reverse band curls supersetted with skull crushers supersetted with narrow grip bench press 
*3rd Round:*
- 3 sets of dumbbell Hammer curls supersetted with dumbbell kick backs
*4th Round:*
- 3 sets of alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with zottman curls supersetted with single arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with single arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with hammer grip pushdowns 

The pump was intense after take my preworkout of 50mg anavar, 50mg tbol, 20mg Cialis, and a shit-ton of nootropics.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Today’s diet is almost identical to yesterday:

*Meal #1:*
Protein/oat shake with 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT oil caps, 1 taurine cap, 1 L-arginine tab, 1 magnesium cap, a multi vit/min/fruit/veggie tab

*(30 minutes preworkout)*
3 taurine caps, 3 L-arginine tabs, 1 magnesium cap

*Meal #2:*
Protein/oat shake with 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT oil caps, 

*WORKOUT

Meal #3:*
Protein/oat shake with 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT oil caps, a multi vit/min/fruit/veggie tab

*Meal #4:*
10 egg whites with salsa, 7 white cheddar rice cakes.

*Meal #5:*
1/3Lb London broil, 2 slices Dave’s 21 grain/seed bread, lettuce, tomato, mustard.

*Meal #6:*
Protein/oat shake with 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT oil caps, a multi vit/min/fruit/veggie tab.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Some guys on other forums keep saying I need to up my fats. This is my response:

“Each of my 4 daily shakes has 8 grams of sunflower oil, 2 grams of fish oil, and 2 grams of MCT, and 5 grams of fat from oats, My total daily fat intake is 650 calories. My total calories is around 3,600. That’s 18% fat. Any higher wouldn’t be conducive to cutting unless I lowered my carbs which is a big no. Low carbs makes me flat and lethargic which will affect my training. I’m in this for the long haul, not a quick fix.”


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Today was *DELTS* and *TRAPS:*
I did mostly all supersets and giant sets.
*1st Round:*
- 3 sets of lateral dumbbell raises supersetted with band lateral raises.
*2nd Round:*
- 3 sets of front dumbbell raises palms down supersetted with front dumbbell raises hammer grip supersetted with band raises palms down supersetted with band raises hammer grip.
*3rd Round:*
- 3 sets of upright rows with a barbell.
*4th Round:*
- 3 sets of bent over rear dumbbell lateral raises supersetted with dumbbell shrugs supersetted with band rear delt movement hammer grip supersetted with band face pulls supersetted with band rear delt movement neutral grip.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 17, 2022)

I just had my 1st solid food meal of the day after 3 protein/oat shakes earlier. I think I went a big too hog wolf on the rice today. I’m actually full which I should never feel while dieting.  I had 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey 99/1, and 4 cups of steamed basmati rice. Definitely a carb heavy meal. But. it was post workout so it’s all good. I’ll call today my high carb day.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 17, 2022)

*Meal #5* today was 1/2Lb London broil steak, 2 slices Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast, lettuce, tomato, mustard. 
*Meal #6* was 2 scoops syntha-6 EDGE Protein powder and 2 scoops oats. 2 fish oil caps, 2 MCT caps, 1 multi vitamin/mineral/fruit and veggie tablet.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 18, 2022)

*LEG DAY:*
I just finished my leg workout.  I feel a bit nauseas now. I cut it off at 6 sets.  My legs were toast at that point. My goal on legs is to keep the muscularity I have and enough strength to allow me to walk without my leg collapsing from existing nerve damage. My left leg hasn’t given out in awhile so I’m pleased. 
I did 6 sets of dumbbell squats squatting with back upright 1/3 of the movement, then dead lifting the final portion of the movement and touching the dumbbells to the ground. I do the exact reverse on the way back up.  Each set had 8-10 reps with feet shoulder width apart, followed by wide stance for 5-8 reps, followed by slightly inside shoulder width stance for 3-5 reps.  So, 6 sets of 16-23 reps. Without dropping the dumbbells I did standing calf raises, 6-12 reps, followed by single leg calf raises without the dumbbells for 5-8 reps, followed by both feet calf raises for 5-8 reps.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 18, 2022)

*Since protein/oat shakes are a large part of my diet, here is the break down on what I drink: (2 scoops Syntha-6 EDGE, 2 servings oats, 2 grams MCT oil, 2 grams fish oil) 
*

*
660 calories per shake.
58 grams protein
66 grams carbs
18 grams fat
*
**


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2022)

*Happy Friday, Ironmag friends!
Today I’m driving out of state to go to my grandma’s 99th birthday party.  I can’t eat the food my family eats. My blood pressure would sky rocket.  So, today is going to be all protein/oat shakes with fish oil, MCT oil, and all my other supps.
I’ve had 3 shakes so far.  I’ll have 4 more.  
The hotel I’m staying in has a real nice little gym with the best cardio equipment I’ve ever seen. It also has dumbbells up to 50Lbs and a couple benches.  I brought my workout bands too.  I’m going to do back and cardio tomorrow, and chest and cardio on Sunday.  Maybe I’ll do some cardio today depending on time constraints. *


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 19, 2022)

So, today I’ve had 6 protein/oat shakes. One more to go. In all honesty, I have to admit, protein shakes only dieting sucks!!! 

Tomorrow my uncle is making me food that’s on my diet: fillet mignon with all visible fat trimmed, a dry baked potato, asparagus, and a dry salad. I’ll have avocado on my salad for healthy fats. I’m also going to find a grocery store somewhere and pick up some deli London broil roast beef and rice cakes. I can definitely tell I need two food meals daily. I probably should up it to 3 meals and 3 shakes but 2 meals is easier time wise. I only brought chocolate flavor protein powder with me for 4 days. Without a doubt, peanut butter cookie flavor blows all the rest away!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 20, 2022)

*BACK WORKOUT:


5 sets standing band rows
5 sets seated band rows
5 sets single arm reverse grip band rows
5 sets narrow grip band pulldowns

I’m so sore and wiped out not having my HGH with me.  I feel a hundred years old without HGH.*


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 20, 2022)

*Today’s diet was 5 protein/oat shakes and my one meal was:

top sirloin steak(all fat trimmed)
cauliflower
salad(no dressing)
asparagus
*


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 21, 2022)

*CHEST DAY:*




*8 sets of push-ups with feet elevated 3 feet, feet elevated 2 feet, feet on the ground, hands semi-narrow, hands shoulder width apart, hands wide.*
*8 sets of double band flies pushing downward for lower/inner pecs, middle position for middle/inner pecs, and up high for upper/inner pecs.*


*I’m so tired and achy without my HGH. Maybe because I’m old it actually does what it’s supposed to do for me?  I never sleep more than minutes at a time so I doubt I ever get stage 3 sleep.  I don’t like doctors so I won’t do the sleep study necessary to get a prescription for a CPAP.  Everyone says HGH makes them super tired and achy joints.  Probably because they don’t need it.  It really helps my arthritis and energy.*


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 23, 2022)

I just got home from the out of state trip yesterday. I took HGH 3 times and this morning I no longer ache all over which is a great feeling.  I also decided to up my tren ace and masteron prop to 20mg daily, keep the NPP at 30mg daily, and lower the test prop to 40mg daily. The reason I lowered the test is because only 1.1 ccs fit in the slin pin so something had to be lowered. 
Today is arm day!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Today I did *BICEPS* and *TRICEPS:*
I did all supersets and giant sets.
*1st Round:*
- 3 sets of band curls supersetted with lying one arm dumbbell extensions
*2nd Round:*
- 3 sets of alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with single arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with single arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with hammer grip pushdowns
*3rd Round:*
- 3 sets of dumbbell Hammer curls supersetted with dumbbell kick backs
*4th Round:*
- 3 sets of standing barbell drag curls supersetted with single arm reverse band curls supersetted with barbell skull crushers supersetted with narrow grip bench press

*AAS CHANGE:*
I increased tren ace and masteron prop from 10mg each daily to 20mg each daily, and I lowered test prop from 60mg daily to 40mg daily.  NPP is still 30mg daily and HGH is still 7ius daily. 

*FOOD/SHAKES INCREASE:*
I’m upping the meals/shakes from 6 to 7 daily.  The longer I diet the more I gradually increase food, which if done properly, will continue to bring my body fat down and my muscle fullness and size up. It’s been close to 11 months on this diet and everything is really looking great!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 23, 2022)

*I was asked this in another forum:

“Serious question for you man - do you really enjoy the way you eat? Or is it purely to reach your goal?”*

Believe or not I really enjoy this diet a lot. In the past I had almost all diets devoid of dietary fats.  My good friend told me for years I would do better to add healthy fats. I never listened because I know everything. Haha . But this time I decided to give it a try, and it’s so easy. The fats satiate me so I not only don’t crave anything, the thought of cheat food pisses me off. My last cheat meal 16 days ago honestly wasn’t that enjoyable even though it was a very upscale Italian restaurant. Plus, it literally took me 7 days to get back to looking like I did prior to the cheat meal. Fuck that!!! The truth is I don’t have a very good sense of taste at all so I don’t get the enjoyment out of food that most people get. Perhaps it’s because I had Covid twice? But, I absolutely love my syntha-6 EDGE shakes with raw old fashioned oats and freezing cold water. They taste like heaven for me! They have 8 grams of fat from sesame oil, and I add 2 grams of MCT oil and 2 grams of fish oil from capsules, which kills any cravings. One thing I notice is I do increase the shakes and meals over time when I diet. I started with only 5 meals/shakes a day. I’m now up to 7. As time goes by that could increase. My metabolism is a blast furnace now so it just increases the results I get.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Here is my only food meal for today.
The rest of the day will be 5 or 6 protein/oat shakes.
This is 10 microwaved egg whites, chopped raw lettuce, watered down salsa, and 7 rice cakes.
*Total Calories:  570
*


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 24, 2022)

This morning I got up and took 2ius HGH and my shot of 20mg tren ace, 20mg masteron prop, 30mg NPP, 40mg test prop, and 20mg Cialis. 
I had a protein/oat shake and all my supps 45 minutes later.  Then I worked out. 
Today was *DELTS and TRAPS:*
I did all supersets and giant sets.
*1st Round:*
- 3 sets of lateral dumbbell raises supersetted with band lateral raises.
*2nd Round:*
- 3 sets of front dumbbell raises palms down supersetted with front dumbbell raises hammer grip supersetted with band raises palms down supersetted with band raises hammer grip.
*3rd Round:*
- 3 sets of bent over rear dumbbell lateral raises supersetted with dumbbell shrugs and rotational dumbbell shrugs supersetted with band rear delt movement hammer grip supersetted with band face pulls supersetted with band rear delt movement neutral grip.
*4th Round:*
- 3 sets of upright rows with a barbell supersetted with band upright rows.

*IMMEDIATELY POST WORKOUT* I took 2ius more HGH.  30 minutes later I had another protein/oat shake.
I cooked my two food meals which are chopped boiled chicken breasts with basmati rice.  I feel like having another protein/oat shake for meal #3.  Then, the two food meals, and two more protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Here is one of my two food meals for today which are chopped chicken breast spiced with garlic powder, onion powder, Dijon mustard, and hot sauce, and cooked in water, plus steamed basmati rice.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 24, 2022)

I seriously don’t enjoy food. I ended up having the one meal above and 6 protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 25, 2022)

Today I was supposed to take an off day but sometimes I need to workout for my mind more than my body. I decided to pop 50mg tbol, 50mg anavar, and a whopping 30mg Cialis.  I took HGH before and after the workout.  Talk about a god-like pump!!!
I did all supersets and giant sets of chest and back even though I just did both on the weekend. 
 - 6 sets one arm barbell rows

4 sets barbell pullovers 
4 sets push-ups 
3 sets feet elevated push-ups 
3 sets band rows standing
3 sets band rows seated
3 sets band pulldowns 
3 sets band flies
This is my setup for doing band flies which feels just like the cable flies machine at the gym


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 26, 2022)

Today is an off day. I’ve had 4 protein/oat shakes and one meal with 10 egg whites with salsa and 2 slices of dry Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast. 
I’ll have one more shake and my last meal will be late, so either egg whites and dry toast or a shake.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Today I got up early and took 2ius HGH, 50mg anavar, 50mg turinabol, 20mg Cialis, 50mg testosterone propionate, 30mg nandrolone phenyl propionate, 20mg trenbolone acetate, 10mg masteron propionate.  I chewed up the orals and let the powder sit in my mouth for some sublingual absorption.  I stayed fasted for an hour to get everything in my system.
Immediately preworkout I had a protein/oat shake, 2 MCT oil capsules, 2 fish oil capsules, 3 taurine capsules, 3 L-arginine tablets, 1 magnesium capsule, 1 multivitamin/mineral/fruit/veggie tablet. 
Immediately post workout I took 2ius more HGH.  I take a lot of nootropics daily but I’d rather not get into that unless you guys want to hear about them?
 I did all supersets and giant sets without any particular order but I did all of the following in 45 minutes while putting ROBOCOP on Amazon Prime to keep me fired up. I am very angry and going through a lot so I’m extremely fired up regardless due to my mom being in the hospital most likely dying. I had to get up early and train hard so I don’t lose it!  I fear I could snap sometimes. 
*ARM DAY:
4 to 6 sets of all of the following:
BICEPS:*

alternating dumbbell curls
Dumbbell hammer curls
Barbell drag curls
Alternating band curls seated
Reverse band curls standing 
Band curls standing 
*TRICEPS:*

dumbbell kick backs 
Barbell skull crushers  
Narrow grip barbell chest press
One arm reverse grip pushdowns 
One arm overhand pushdowns 
One arm hammer grip pushdowns 
Rope pushdowns torquing the wrists outward at the bottom


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Meals 1, 2, and 3 were protein/oat shakes.
Meal #4 was 10 egg whites nuked, salsa, and 2 slices of Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Meal #’s 5 & 7 are protein/oat shakes.
This was meal #6 
10 egg whites with salsa and 2 cups of basmati rice.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 28, 2022)

*LEG DAY:*
Today I did 6 sets of dumbbell squats squatting with back upright 1/3 to 1/2 of the movement down, depending on the foot stance and level of exhaustion, then dead lifting the final portion of the movement and touching the dumbbells to the ground.  I did the exact reverse on the way back up. Each set had 6-8 reps with feet shoulder width apart, followed by wide stance for 4-5 reps, followed by narrow stance for 3-5 reps, then a couple more reps shoulder width stance.  Without dropping the dumbbells I did standing calf raises, 6-12 reps, followed by single leg calf raises without the dumbbells for 5-8 reps, followed by both feet calf raises for 5-8 reps.  On my 6th and final set I could barely squat or do calf raises at all. That set was in slow motion.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Post workout was 2ius HGH and a half hour later was a protein/oat shake.  90 minutes later was my first food meal of egg whites and rice with salsa.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 28, 2022)

Meal #4 was a protein/oat shake.
Meal #5 was 10 egg whites with salsa and 2 slices of Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast.  I like my roast burnt.  I went to Costco and bought 18 cartons of egg whites so it’s all egg whites and shakes until I go to the store again.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 28, 2022)

I’m driven by anger lately. Cheat meals just set me back which pisses me off. I used to justify a cheat meal by saying it spiked my metabolism. But it always took several days to a full week before I looked as good as before the cheat meal. And since I have very little sense of taste or smell lately it just doesn’t give me much pleasure to eat in general.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Today, I took 2ius HGH at 7am, and again at 10am, all while fasted. I took anavar , turinabol, Cialis, tren, test, NPP, and masteron at 9am.  I had my first protein/oat shake and my supplements at 10:30am then did an all superset and giant sets workout for delts and traps.

*DELTS/TRAPS:

1st Round:*
- 3 sets of lateral dumbbell raises supersetted with band lateral raises.
*2nd Round:*
- 3 sets of upright rows with a barbell supersetted with band upright rows.
*3rd Round:*
- 3 sets of bent over rear dumbbell lateral raises supersetted with dumbbell shrugs and rotational dumbbell shrugs supersetted with band rear delt movement hammer grip supersetted with band face pulls supersetted with band rear delt movement neutral grip.
*4th Round:*
- 3 sets of front dumbbell raises palms down supersetted with front dumbbell raises hammer grip supersetted with band raises palms down supersetted with band raises hammer grip.

Immediately post workout I took 3ius HGH, so 7ius so far.  I’ll have another 2ius before bed totaling 9ius HGH today for shits and giggles, as the British say. 
I’ve only had 3 protein/oat shakes so far today.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 29, 2022)

Meal #4 was 2 boneless, skinless grilled chicken breasts, a dry baked potato, and a salad no dressing. No salt added to anything, only black pepper.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Now this bloak is one lean mutha fugguh!


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 30, 2022)

Today was an off day. I had two food meals of 10 egg whites and 2 cups of basmati rice with salsa, and 4 protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 31, 2022)

*BACK DAY:*

7 sets seated band rows supersetted with 7 sets standing band rows
4 sets one arm reverse grip rows
4 sets narrow grip band pulldowns
4 one arm barbell rows

Here is my progress over the past 7 1/2 months.  I know I say I’m trying to get down to 4%, but what I’m really concentrating most on is growing while simultaneously dropping body fat.  This is why I keep saying I’m in no hurry.  If I wanted to be 4% in a month I’d do the same thing Jay Cutler did the final month before the Mr. Olympia which was nothing but talapia and steamed fibrous carbs(greens), plus I’d add fasted cardio and post workout cardio. 
As you can see, my arms, delts, and lats grew a ton.  I already had a good chest and abs.  My obliques are a lot more detailed. My abs are as well but in this pose I’m not vacuuming them. 
Anyone who doubts the magic of FLASH LABS gear, here’s the proof.  Remember, I’m 54 years old and growing like a weed.  My AAS doses haven’t increased between the 2 pictures posted. I do however add and subtract various AAS all the time while keeping the same basic total mg’s. I also will say anyone who doubts the powder of HGH, try it.  It’s insane what it does to an old body.


----------



## JJB1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Diet today, 08/31/2022,  was 4 protein/oat shakes with all the usual capsules and tablets, plus two food meals of 10 egg whites with two cups basmati rice and salsa.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 1, 2022)

*CHEST DAY:*

4 sets (upper chest) weighted push-ups with feet elevated adding weights each set.
4 sets dumbbell flies
3 sets push-ups hands wide, medium, and semi-narrow spacing supersetted with 3 sets barbell pullovers.
4 cable crossovers with bands up high for upper/inner chest, middle position for middle/inner chest, and down low for lower/inner chest.

Today I decided to drop tren for awhile. It’s been a few weeks which is my limit on tren usage. My new AAS daily inject regiment is 60mg test prop, 35mg NPP, and 15mg masteron prop.
I took 2ius HGH, 50mg anavar, 50mg turinabol, and 20mg Cialis upon waking and let the capsules dissolve in my mouth. I remained fasted for 2 hours. I then had my first protein/oat shake with my MCT oil, fish oil, taurine, L-arginine, magnesium, vit/min/fruit/veggie pill.  I started my chest workout immediately after my shake.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 2, 2022)

I’m so excited! I just got a gym quality Life Fitness 95c Lifecycle.  These are $7,000.  I won it in a government auction for $100.  It’s like new.  It has the fancy screen with video game type courses you can choose from. I’m blown away that I was able to win the auction!


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 2, 2022)

I did 40 minutes on the bike. Omg, I haven’t done cardio in a month. I can barely lift my legs to walk upstairs now.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 3, 2022)

Today I did *BICEPS and TRICEPS:*

I did all supersets and giant sets.

*1st Round:*

- 3 sets of band curls arms together and alternating arms supersetted with single arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with single arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with hammer grip pushdowns 

*2nd Round:*

-  3 sets of standing barbell drag curls supersetted with single arm reverse band curls supersetted with barbell skull crushers supersetted with narrow grip bench press

*3rd Round:*

- 3 sets of dumbbell Hammer curls supersetted with dumbbell kick backs

*4th Round:*


3 sets of alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with single arm lying dumbbell extensions supersetted with single arm reverse grip band extensions 


*I then took 3ius HGH and did 30 minutes on the bike. *


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 4, 2022)

*DELTS/TRAPS:*

Lots of giant sets today:

*GIANT SET #1:*


upright barbell rows supersetted with band rear delt raises overhand grip supersetted with band face pulls supersetted with band rear delt raises hammer grip supersetted band lateral raises and band front raises alternating each with every rep. 
*GIANT SET #2:*


bent over dumbbell lateral raises supersetted with dumbbell shrugs straight up and rear rotational shrugs supersetted with band upright rows.
*GIANT SET #3:*


lateral dumbbell raises supersetted with band front raises overhand grip and hammer grip. 
*GIANT SET #4:*


front dumbbell raises overhand grip and hammer grip supersetted with side lateral band raises. 


*I then took 2ius HGH and did 30 minutes on the bike.*



After cardio I had 10 egg whites with salsa and 2 cups of steamed basmati rice.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 4, 2022)

I just did my 2nd cardio session of the day, another 30 minutes on the bike. My beta blocker blood pressure medicine is making it harder to drop new body fat. I can only get my heart rate up to the mid 90’s, 100 tops.  But health comes first so I’m staying on the nebivolol at 10mg before bed.  I’m in no hurry.  Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 4, 2022)

Dinner was 1/2Lb 99/1 extra lean ground turkey breast pressed into a patty on 2 slices of Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast, a tomato and mustard. 
I cut my nebivolol(3rd generation beta blocker)10mg blood pressure pill in half. Adding cardio has my blood pressure lower so I’ll see if 5mg is sufficient.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 6, 2022)

*09/06/2022:* Two nights ago I decided to start tapering down my beta blocker (nebivolol) since it’s impossible to get my heart rate over 100 bpm during cardio.  I cut the dose from 10mg to 5mg.  I only started the nebivolol for anxiety relief from the tren. I dropped tren last week and the anxiety is gone. Yesterday, I felt terrible all day and had diarrhea throughout the night.  I’ll taper the nebivolol slowly over around 2 weeks so my heart doesn’t have issues. 
I just trained legs and rode the bike which wasn’t easy since I’m still not feeling spectacular.  It was a good workout regardless. 
*LEG DAY:*
Today, I did 6 sets of dumbbell squats squatting with back upright 1/3 to 1/2 of the movement down, depending on the foot stance and level of exhaustion, then dead lifting the final portion of the movement and touching the dumbbells to the ground. I did the exact reverse on the way back up. Each set had 6-8 reps with feet shoulder width apart, followed by wide stance for 3-4 reps, followed by narrow stance for 3 reps, followed by 10 reps of standing dumbbell calf raises, followed by 3-4 more reps of deadlift/squats.  Then single leg calf raises without the dumbbells for 6-8 reps, followed by both feet calf raises for 8-10 reps. 
After legs I took 4ius HGH and did 20 minutes on the bike.  After the bike I had my 2nd protein/oat shake.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 6, 2022)

I just finished my second cardio session of the day. I did 40 minutes on the bike.  I’m glad I lowered the nebivolol in half. I was able to get my heart rate up to 108.  I’ll taper down for two weeks then stop. I see better definition today which is great! The nebivolol was causing bloat which smoothed out my abs. 
*MEALS:*
I had 4 protein/oat shakes and one food meal of 10 egg whites with salsa and 2 slices of Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast. My next meal is 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast and 2 slices of Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast. I’ll have one more protein/oat shake before bed unless I crash out early.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 7, 2022)

*I love this bike!!!*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 7, 2022)

*09/07/2022:
BACK and cardio:*

6 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets one arm band rows regular grip
4 sets one arm band rows underhand grip
4 sets narrow grip band pulldowns
4 sets standing band rows supersetted with 4 sets seated band rows

After back I took 3ius HGH then did 20 minutes of cardio on the bike.
Today, I look very tight and shredded! 
An hour and a half before back I took 50mg anavar, 50mg turinabol, and 20mg Cialis. 
My AAS shot was 60mg test prop, 35mg NPP, and 15mg masteron prop.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 7, 2022)

I just finished my 2nd cardio session of the day with 30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Here’s my dinner. It’s 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast 99/1, 2 slices of Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast, a slice of tomato, spicy mustard and regular mustard. 
My other food meal was 10 egg whites with salsa and 7 rice cakes(white cheddar cheese flavor).
I also had 4 protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 8, 2022)

*BLOOD PRESSURE CHECK: 121/73*
I’m shocked! My bp has been bad lately. Last night it was 153/97. I took orals this morning too which I thought would kick bp up. I’ll take it though.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Today, I just did 30 minutes on the bike. My delts were popping so I decided to hold off on chest until tomorrow. After tearing my labrum last year my left delt has a bone that sticks up about 1/2 inch. I’m guessing the ligaments that hold it in place got stretched from all the reoccurring partial rotator cuff and labrum tears.  I don’t like to train on days it’s popping and cracking. 

So far for food I’ve had 3 protein/oat shakes, and two meals, one with 10 egg whites and salsa plus 7 rice cakes. And one with 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast with 3 slices dry Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast, a tomato, and spicy and regular mustard.  I’ll have another protein/oat shake when I get home.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Today was chest day.  I’ve had 3 protein/oat shakes so far.  I didn’t do cardio yet. I’ll hit it later most likely. 
Instead of only taking my anavar and tbol occasionally, I took 50mg anavar and 50mg turinabol 4 days in a row. I look real good today. Not sure if it’s from that or the luck of how I’m retaining water today, but everything looks round and detailed.  I’m starting to run out of anavar.  It’s hard for me to stop a compound when I’m getting real good results but I need to be smart and take a break from orals after I’m out, at least a month.  No joke, I said I’d never do winstrol again due to injuries but I’m super tempted to test fate.   Hell, I said I wouldn’t do tren again but I did a few weeks of it.  I stopped the tren a week or so ago and my anxiety is gone, thank God!  Tren does amazing things but is harsh on mentally unstable folks like yours truly. 
*CHEST:*
I did all supersets, mixing it up on exercise order throughout to keep the body guessing. 

6 sets of barbell pullovers
3 sets of standing band flies with hands going low for lower/inner pecs
3 sets of standing band flies with hands going straight out for middle/inner pecs
3 sets dumbbell flies
3 sets push-ups with hands down low and inside simulating a narrow grip press
4 sets weighted push-ups with feet elevated and hands wide for upper/outer pecs. I removed the weight and did them unweighted as a drop set for each.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 9, 2022)

This evening I took my final shot of HGH for the day then rode the bike for 30 minutes. 
I only had one food meal which was 10 egg whites and 3 slices of dry Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast. I also had 5 protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Today, I trained chest, all supersets and giant sets of the following exercises with random ordering:
*BICEPS:*

3 sets of dumbbell sweep curls bringing the dumbbells across the chest with a hammer grip and supinating the wrists outward at the top of the movement
3 sets standing one arm reverse band curls
3 sets standing barbell drag curls
3 sets band curls with both hands curling at the same time followed by alternating hands one at a time
3 sets standing dumbbell curls
*TRICEPS:*

3 sets single arm reverse pushdowns
3 sets single arm overhand pushdowns
3 sets hammer grip single arm pushdowns
3 sets rope pushdowns with wrists supinating at the bottom
3 sets barbell skull crushers
3 sets narrow grip barbell presses
3 sets dumbbell kick backs

I took a bunch of selfies today and made a collage.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Today is 6 days in a row on 50mg anavar and 50mg tbol. I’m going to train delt and traps here in awhile. I’ve never taken anavar everyday. I always use orals as a preworkout sparingly for fear of crashing my HDL. I won’t take them the next two days though because it’s a rest day and leg day. I wish I had big legs but the nerve damage is permanent in my left leg. The tissue in the left sweep died. The right knee is feeling it lately from riding the bike daily. Who knows, maybe one day the new thing will be one leg half the size of the other? Hahaha 
Last night I had cobwebs on my right leg . I’ve never seen that amount of vascularity in my lower body. It kind of freaked me out, but made me very happy. The improvements keep coming which is very exciting. I just hope I don’t get injured like every other time I got to where I was feeling good. I need my guardian angels to keep me in one piece so I can stay on the path to low body fat righteousness. And this concludes my Sunday sermon.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 11, 2022)

I just finished training delts and traps. It went real well. I took 2ius HGH upon waking and 4 1/2ius immediately post workout. The workout was all giant sets and supersets for each area of the shoulder.
*DELTS and TRAPS:

REAR DELTS/TRAPS:
GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets bent dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises palms inward grip
4 sets band face pulls
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises hammer grip
*TRAPS(still part of GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
4 sets dumbbell shrugs rear rotation
4 sets dumbbell shrugs forward rotation
*MIDDLE DELT:
SUPERSET #2*

3 sets barbell upright rows
3 sets band upright rows
*SUPERSET #3:*

3 sets standing dumbbell lateral raises
3 sets band lateral raises
*FRONT DELTS:
GIANT SET #4:*

3 sets dumbbell front raises palms down
3 sets dumbbell front raises hammer grip
3 sets band front raises palms down
3 sets band front raises hammer grip


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Sunday night I had my first cheat meal in 35 days. Big mistake!  It caused systemic inflammation which negatively affected my degenerative disk disease. My lower back has been killing me ever since.  Plus, I had one margarita which caused my right kidney to hurt pretty bad. I was warned by doctors my kidneys were bad 14 years ago so I know better but I’ve been going through a lot of stress and I wanted to relax.  Yesterday, I didn’t workout.  I was at the hospital all day today with my mom. I just trained legs and the bike when I got home which was much more difficult than training in the morning when I have energy. But, the workout went well. I took 4ius HGH after the bike with my 5mg nebivolol, and I’m staying fasted for a minimum of a half hour before having my protein/oat shake.
*LEGS and CALVES:*
I did 6 sets of dumbbell squats squatting with back upright 1/3 to 1/2 of the movement down, depending on the foot stance and level of exhaustion, then dead lifting the final portion of the movement and touching the dumbbells to the ground. I did the exact reverse on the way back up. Each set had 8 reps with feet shoulder width apart, followed by wide stance for 4 reps, followed by narrow stance for 4 reps, followed by 10 reps of standing dumbbell calf raises, followed by 2 more reps of deadlift/squats. Then, single leg calf raises without the dumbbells for 6-8 reps, followed by both feet calf raises for 8-10 reps. 

After legs I did 20 minutes on the bike. I didn’t take my beta blocker(5mg nebivolol) for 24 hours so I was able to get my heart rate up to 114 instead of only 100.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Today I trained back.  I did some supersets and some individual sets.
*BACK/LATS:*

4 sets standing band rows
4 sets seated band rows
4 sets single arm reverse grip rows
4 sets standing double arm reverse grip rows
4 sets narrow grip pulldowns
4 sets wide grip pulldowns
4 sets single arm barbell rows

I’ve had 3 protein/oat shakes so far.  I’ll most likely do cardio tonight on the bike after visiting my mom in the hospital. 
I’ve got basmati rice cooking in the rice cooker now, and some 99/1 extra lean ground turkey breast thawing out.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 14, 2022)

Dinner 
The rest of the day was all protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 15, 2022)

*CARDIO ONLY DAY:*
I just did cardio, 30 minutes on the bike.  My Heart won’t go above 87.  haha  
My Beta blocker (5mg nebivolol) works well!
If my knee can handle it I’ll do more cardio tonight when the pill has mostly worn off.  I should be able to get my heart rate up to 107 then. My right knee has been feeling a sharp while riding the bike so I’ll play it by ear. 
My cat sat there the whole time I did cardio.  The pedals literally were only missing his head by inches.  He has nine lives so no big deal.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 15, 2022)

*CARDIO SESSION #2:*
I just did another 30 minutes on the bike and I didn’t take my beta blocker until after I finished.  This allowed me to get my heart rate of up 107.  I keep looking better so I suppose it’s not that big a big deal that I’m not hitting 120 BPM like I traditionally shoot for.  My right knee still has sharp pain while riding the bike but I try to keep shifting my body just enough to keep the pressure point in my knee moving around.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 16, 2022)

*CHEST DAY:*
I just finished my chest workout then took 4 1/2ius HGH. It’s almost noon and I’ve only had one protein/oat shake.  I’m hungry!!!

4 sets push-ups with feet elevated and a very wide grip to start, then moving hands inward 4 times per set to hit different parts of the pecs.
4 sets weighted push-ups shoulder width hands adding weight each set.
3 sets regular push-ups hands shoulder width apart.
4 sets standing band flies hands across the midline of the chest for middle/inner chest supersetted with 4 sets band flies hands downward for lower/inner chest.
3 sets barbell pullovers.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 16, 2022)

*LUNCH(tasted like shit!)*


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 17, 2022)

*BICEPS and TRICEPS:*
I did all giant sets and supersets. I did 3-5 sets of the following exercises.
*TRICEPS:*

single arm reverse grip pushdowns
single arm overhand grip pushdowns
single arm hammer grip pushdowns
rope pushdowns torquing wrists outward at bottom
dumbbell kick backs
single arm lying dumbbell extensions
barbell skull crushers
narrow grip barbell press
reverse grip barbell press
*BICEPS:*

double arm band curls
single arm band curls
alternating dumbbell curls
single arm reverse grip band curls
barbell drag curls
dumbbell hammer curls

I took 2ius HGH upon waking and another 3ius HGH post workout.
The pump was incredible from the 50mg anavar, 50mg turinabol, and 20mg Cialis I took upon waking which was 90 minutes preworkout.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 17, 2022)

I just did 50 minutes of cardio on the bike. Night time cardio helps relieve my anxiety. I’m grateful for winning the auction on this bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 18, 2022)

I did delts and traps this morning. It went real well. I took 2ius HGH upon waking and 4 1/2ius immediately post workout. The workout was all giant sets and supersets for each area of the shoulder.
DELTS and TRAPS:

REAR DELTS/TRAPS:
GIANT SET #1:

4 sets bent dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises palms inward grip
4 sets band face pulls
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises hammer grip
TRAPS(still part of GIANT SET #1:

4 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
4 sets dumbbell shrugs rear rotation
4 sets dumbbell shrugs forward rotation
MIDDLE DELT:
SUPERSET #2

4 sets standing dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets band lateral raises
SUPERSET #3:

4 sets barbell upright rows
4 sets band upright rows
FRONT DELTS:
GIANT SET #4:

4 sets dumbbell front raises palms down
4 sets dumbbell front raises hammer grip
4 sets band front raises palms down
4 sets band front raises hammer grip

Today, I’ve had 2 protein/oat shakes and one meal of 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast with 3 slices dry toast(Dave’s 21 seed/grain), a slice of tomato and spicy/regular mustard. 
I’ll have 2-3 more protein/oat shakes, and for dinner a dry baked potato with 2 small chicken breasts and a salad(no dressing).


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 18, 2022)

I just had 10 egg whites and 7 rice cakes instead of chicken breasts and a potato.
One more protein/oat shake before bed and 2ius HGH with my 5mg nebivolol 30 minutes prior to the shake.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 20, 2022)

*LEGS and CALVES:*
I did 6 sets of dumbbell squats squatting with back upright 1/3 to 1/2 of the movement down, depending on the foot stance and level of exhaustion, then dead lifting the final portion of the movement and touching the dumbbells to the ground. I did the exact reverse on the way back up. Each set had 10 reps with feet shoulder width apart, followed by wide stance for 4 reps, followed by narrow stance for 2 reps, followed by 10 reps of standing dumbbell calf raises, followed by 2 more reps of deadlift/squats. Then, single leg calf raises without the dumbbells for 6-8 reps, followed by both feet calf raises for 8-10 reps. 

*CARDIO:* After legs I did 20 minutes on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 21, 2022)

I stopped the orals today. Going to take a little break. Today, upon waking, I took 2iu HGH, 55mg test prop, 35mg NPP, 20mg masteron prop, and 20mg Cialis. I trained back/lats and cardio.
*BACK/LATS:*

7 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets standing band rows
4 sets seated band rows
4 sets one arm reverse grip standing band rows
4 sets seated one arm pulldowns

I then took 3ius HGH, followed by
*CARDIO:* 30 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 22, 2022)

Today is an off day from weights. I’ll do cardio on the bike later this afternoon when I get home from visiting my mom at the hospital. I’m going to try to get some London broil deli meat if it’s in stock. It’s usually sold out. London broil is very lean when fully trimmed. If they have it I’ll make 1/3Lb London broil sandwiches on Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast with spicy and regular mustard and a tomato.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 22, 2022)

I didn’t make it to the grocery store so I just ate 10 egg whites with salsa and 7 rice cakes. I popped another Cialis. Today is an off day but I’m going to train chest for my mental well being. I need to relieve this stress. I’ll just wing the entire workout. Go with the flow. Be like water like Bruce Lee says.

*CHEST:*


4 sets of push-ups with feet elevated on the bed for upper chest, 16-18 reps each.
4 sets of band/cable crossovers with hands going downward for lower/inner chest. 
3 sets of push-ups with very wide spacing for 10 reps followed by hands wide spacing for 4 reps followed by shoulder width hands for 2 reps followed by hands just inside shoulder width spacing for 2 reps. 
3 sets band/cable crossovers with hands going upward at shoulder height for upper/inner chest followed by hands going mid position for middle/inner chest. 
I’m getting a real good chest pump!

I guess the 40mg Cialis is doing it’s job:


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Today, I did all giant sets for biceps and triceps.  I trained fast and got a sweet pump!
*BICEPS and TRICEPS:*
I did the following exercises in no particular order.

*BICEPS:*

4 sets dumbbell hammer curls
4 sets one arm standing band curls
4 sets alternating dumbbell curls
4 sets one arm reverse band curls
4 sets barbell drag curls
4 sets dumbbell swing curls bringing them close to my stomach with a hammer grip and torquing them outward on the way up

*TRICEPS:*

4 sets dumbbell kick backs
4 sets one arm reverse pushdowns
4 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns
4 sets one arm hammer grip pushdowns
4 sets barbell skull crushers
4 sets narrow grip barbell presses
4 sets reverse grip barbell presses
4 sets one arm lying dumbbell extensions
4 sets rope pushdowns torquing wrists outward at the bottom


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 24, 2022)

I just had a real good shoulder workout!!!  I literally doubled my weight on dumbbell lateral raises. On upright rows I went up by 33%.  On front dumbbell raises I went to by 33%. 

*DELTS/TRAPS:

4 giant sets of:
A.* bent dumbbell lateral raises, 
*B.* dumbbell shrugs straight up, *
C.* rotating backwards, and 
*D.* rotating forwards, 
*E.* rear band laterals hands facing each other, 
*F.* face pulls, 
*G.* rear band laterals hands hammer grip.

- *3 supersets of *dumbbell lateral raises and band lateral raises. 

- *4 supersets of *upright barbell rows and upright band rows.

*3 giant sets of:
A.* front dumbbell raises palms down, 
*B.* front dumbbell raises hammer grip. 
*C.* front band raises palms down, 
*D.* front band raises hammer grip.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Guys, I’ve only had one cheat meal in 9 weeks. I’ll probably pay the price tomorrow but I’m going to get a pizza, Doritos, skittles, and cinnamon twists. The good news is I actually can taste things today. I’ve had very little sense of taste since having Covid early on this year for 5 weeks. So far today I’ve only had 3 protein shakes and they taste delicious so I think I’ll enjoy the chest meal. Tomorrow it’s back on the diet and it’s leg day.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 26, 2022)

I just did legs and rode the bike. All the glycogen from yesterday’s cheat meal allowed me to get more reps per set.  I fasted 18 hours after yesterday’s cheat meal and I slept 13 hours, although, I got up to pee and to get water a dozen times. I drank 68 ounces of water throughout the night due to all the sodium in the cheat meal. 
*LEGS:*
I did my usual 6 dumbbell squats/dead lifts for legs with feet shoulder width apart followed by wide stance followed by narrow stand followed by standing dumbbell calf raises followed by a few more squats/dead lifts. Then I put the dumbbells down and did single leg calf raises and both legs at the same time calf raises. I got 22 reps for squat dead lifts on 4 sets but dropped reps on the last 2 sets. 
*CARDIO:*
I did 30 minutes on the bike at level 11 for 10 minutes and level 12 for 20 minutes.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 27, 2022)

*BACK/LATS:*

*GIANT SET:*
- 4 giant sets of one arm barbell rows followed by one arm band rows followed by reverse grip one arm band rows. 

*STRAIGHT SET:*
- 4 sets reverse grip barbell rows.

*GIANT SET:*
- 4 sets standing band rows followed by seated band rows followed by standing band rows again.

*STRAIGHT SET:*
- 4 sets narrow grip band pulldowns.


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 29, 2022)

I got an amazing pump on chest today!  The last couple days I had 5 shakes and 2 meals which has me looking more full and striated. 

*CHEST:

GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets feet elevated push-ups
4 sets barbell pull overs
4 sets band cross overs hands down low

*GIANT SET #2:*

3 sets push-ups hands wide, semi wide, and shoulder width
3 sets barbell pull overs going down to the belly button with a wide arch
3 sets band cross overs hands up high
3 sets band cross overs hands middle position

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Sep 30, 2022)

*ARM DAY:

GIANT SET #1:
Biceps:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls
*Triceps:*

3 sets one arm reverse grip pushdowns
3 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns
3 sets one arm hammer grip pushdowns

*SUPERSET #2
Biceps:*
- 3 sets one arm standing band curls
*Triceps:*
- 3 sets lying one arm dumbbell extensions 

*GIANT SET #3:
Biceps:*
- 3 sets barbell drag curls
*Triceps:*

3 sets barbell skull crushers
3 sets narrow grip barbell presses
3 sets reverse grip barbell presses

*SUPERSET #4:
Biceps:*
- 3 sets dumbbell hammer curls 
*Triceps:*
- 3 sets dumbbell kick backs 

*SUPERSET #5:
Biceps:*
- 3 sets one arm reverse band curls
*Triceps:*
- 3 sets rope pushdowns torquing wrists outward at the bottom


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 1, 2022)

*DELTS and TRAPS:

REAR DELTS/TRAPS:
GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets bent dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises palms inward grip
4 sets band face pulls
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises hammer grip
*TRAPS(still part of GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
4 sets dumbbell shrugs rear rotation
4 sets dumbbell shrugs forward rotation
*MIDDLE DELT:
SUPERSET #2*

4 sets standing dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets band lateral raises
4 sets band lateral raises drop weight
*SUPERSET #3:*

4 sets barbell upright rows
4 sets band upright rows
*FRONT DELTS:
GIANT SET #4:*

4 sets dumbbell front raises palms down
4 sets dumbbell front raises hammer grip
4 sets band front raises palms down
4 sets band front raises hammer grip
4 sets band front raises palms down drop weight

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 1, 2022)

*Today I’ve had 3 protein/oat shakes and I’m about to have my 2nd food meal which was 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast and 1 1/2 cups of basmati rice. I’ll have a final protein/oat shake before bed.*


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 2, 2022)

*LEG DAY:*
- 6 sets dumbbell squats/dead lifts. Every rep I touch the dumbbells to the ground.  My quads drop to parallel.  I did 10-15 reps, then 10 reps of standing dumbbell calf raises, then 5-7 more reps of squats/dead lifts. I did all reps with a shoulder width stance today.  Then I put the dumbbells down and do calf raises one leg at a time, followed by both legs at the same time to failure. 
*CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes on the bike at level 12


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 3, 2022)

*BACK/LATS:*

5 sets one arm barbell rows (strength was up 50% today)
4 sets narrow grip pull downs
3 sets bent over reverse grip barbell rows
4 sets standing band rows supersetted with seated band rows

*CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 3, 2022)

First food meal of the day. 
2 slices Dave’s 21 grain/seed toast, 6 ounces London Broil, spicy and regular mustard, 2 sliced tomatoes.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 4, 2022)

*Blood pressure check:*
Remember when I started my diet one year ago my blood pressure was 175/125.  Just goes to show with hard work, a perfect diet, and 5mg nebivolol, you can change your odds in life.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 5, 2022)

*CHEST DAY:*

4 sets upper chest push-ups with feet elevated very high a foot above bed height
4 sets push-ups wide grip
3 sets upper chest push-ups feet elevated on bed
3 sets band flies hands low for lower/inner chest
3 sets band flies hands up high for upper/inner chest supersetted with hands middle position for middle/inner chest
*CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 5, 2022)

*MORE CARDIO: *I just did another 20 minutes of cardio on the bike for stress release, and to spike my metabolism.  I took HGH afterwards and stayed fasted for 45 minutes.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 6, 2022)

Today was arm day, plus cardio! I got a real nice pump today!  I took 2ius HGH upon waking and another 3ius after arms/before cardio. 

*ARMS and CARDIO:

GIANT SET #1:*
- 3 sets of barbell drag curls supersetted with 3 sets Barbell skull crushers supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press.

*SUPERSET #2:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm lying dumbbell extensions.

*SUPERSET #3:*
- 3 sets dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets dumbbell kick backs.

*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets band curls both alternating and both arms at the same time supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse curls supersetted with 3 sets rope pushdowns with wrists torqued outward at the bottom.

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 7, 2022)

Today, I did delts and traps.  I did all free weights, no supersets or giant sets.  I decided to go heavier on everything.  It was a nice change of pace. 

*DELTS:*

4 sets of dumbbell lateral raises pyramiding up in weight each set
4 sets of bent over dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets up barbell upright rows
3 sets of dumbbell front raises palms down and hammer position
 
*TRAPS:*
- 4 sets of one arm barbell shrugs


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 8, 2022)

Yesterday evening I had a cheat meal after 7 days of being good.  I finished the meal at 6pm, went diarrhea, did 30 minutes on the bike, went diarrhea again, and fasted 16 hours. 
Today, I got up at 6am and took some HGH.  I took more HGH at 8am.  At 10am I had my first protein shake. At 4pm I had my 4th protein shake then trained legs and rode the bike.

*LEG DAY:*
- 6 sets dumbbell squats/dead lifts. Every rep I touch the dumbbells to the ground. My quads drop to parallel. I did 10-15 reps, then 10 reps of standing dumbbell calf raises, then 5 more reps of squats/dead lifts. I did all reps with a shoulder width stance today. Then I put the dumbbells down and did calf raises one leg at a time, followed by both legs at the same time to failure. 

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike at level 12


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 9, 2022)

*BACK/LATS:*

4 sets one arm band rows palms down supersetted with 4 sets narrow grip band pulldowns
3 sets standing band rows supersetted with 3 sets seated band rows
4 sets one arm barbell rows supersetted with 4 sets one arm reverse grip band rows


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Last night before bed I did 40 minutes of cardio on the bike, took 3ius HGH, waited a half hour, had a protein shake, then went to bed.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Today, I got up at 6am and took 3ius HGH, 55mg testosterone propionate, 35mg NPP, 20mg masteron propionate, 20mg Cialis.  I stayed fasted until 8:30am.  Had a protein/oat shake, waited an hour, then rode the bike for 30 minutes.  I’ve been doing 5 on, 1 off with weight lifting.  I try to do cardio everyday.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 10, 2022)

I just did my 2nd cardio session of 30 minutes on the bike while watching Monday Night Football.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 11, 2022)

*CHEST DAY:*

5 sets upper chest push-ups with feet elevated 3 feet high. (It’s not very easy to get the feet up that high on a table haha  )
4 sets barbell pullovers with an arcing chest press at the belly button (not easy at all to get the arc motion going towards the feet then press up and back and into a behind the head drop, then pull back over the head to the lower chest area)
4 sets wide hand push-ups until I can’t get any more reps then move them hands inward a few inches each few reps.
4 sets band cable cross overs with hands going downward, to the mid chest line, and upwards, some reps as flies and some as more of a fly press.

*CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 12, 2022)

*ARM DAY:*

*SUPERSET #1:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm lying dumbbell extensions 

*SUPERSET #2:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm dumbbell kick backs 

*GIANT SET #3:*
- 3 sets barbell drag curls with a drop set on each supersetted with 3 sets barbell skull crushers supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell chest press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press

*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets band curls both hands at the same time and alternating curls supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip band curls at the same time and alternating curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one hand hammer grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm band rope pushdowns torquing the wrists outward at the bottom of each rep 

*MEALS:*

5 protein/oats shakes
1 food meal of 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast with 2 cups steamed basmati rice
1 food meal of 10 egg whites and 7 rice cakes


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 12, 2022)

*CURRENT GEAR PROTOCOL:

FLASH LABS AAS (29 gauge slin pin for all shots)
- 55mg testosterone propionate daily*
_*- 35mg NPP daily

20mg masteron propionate daily
20mg Cialis daily

THE-PROVIDER HGH
- 8ius HGH (2ius fasted upon waking. 4ius immediately post workout, 2ius before bed)*_


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## JJB1 (Oct 13, 2022)

*DELTS and TRAPS:

REAR DELTS/TRAPS:
GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets bent dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises palms inward grip
4 sets band face pulls
4 sets rear delt band lateral raises hammer grip

*TRAPS(still part of GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
4 sets dumbbell shrugs rear rotation
4 sets dumbbell shrugs forward rotation

*MIDDLE DELT:
SUPERSET #2*

4 sets standing dumbbell lateral raises and one drip set on the 4th set
4 sets band lateral raises
4 sets band lateral raises drop weight

*SUPERSET #3:*

3 sets dumbbell front raises palms down
3 sets dumbbell front raises hammer grip
3 sets band front raises palms down
3 sets band front raises hammer grip
3 sets band front raises palms down drop weight
3 sets band front raises hammer grip drop weight

*FRONT DELTS:
GIANT SET #4:*

3 sets barbell upright rows
3 sets band upright rows
3 sets band upright rows drop weight


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 13, 2022)

*LUNCH:*
2 cups steamed basmati rice with 1/2Lb 99/1 extra lean ground turkey breast. It’s spiced with garlic powder, onion powder, and hot sauce. 
I’ll have the same thing in a couple hours, then one or two more protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 14, 2022)

*My FLASH ️LABS STACK!*


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 14, 2022)

I just ate about a million calories. 
Cheat meal complete 
Diarrhea coming soon*???
*


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 15, 2022)

*LEGS and CALVES:*
Today, I stayed fasted and trained legs then did cardio.  I went 16 hours fasted.  My muscle endurance was way up after having that cheat meal yesterday, even while fasted.  I did my usual 6 sets of dumbbell squats/dead lifts with standing calf raises in a non stop fashion alternating between squats/dead lifts and calves when one or the other would fatigue.  Today, I was getting 30 reps per set on several of the squats/dead lifts doing as many as i could then non stop switching to calves then back and forth until everything was dead. 
I took HGH upon waking and after legs, then I did cardio. Before lifting weights I took 3 grams of taurine, 1 gram of magnesium, and 4 grams of L-arginine.  I took 20mg Cialis upon waking and my daily shot of 55mg test prop, 35mg NPP, and 20mg masteron prop.
*CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes on the bike on level 12


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 15, 2022)

*CARDIO SESSION #2:*
I just did another 30 minutes of cardio on the bike.  Time for bed.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 16, 2022)

*BACK/LATS:*
I did 4 or more sets for each of the following exercises:

one arm band rows overhand grip
one arm band rows underhand grip
standing band rows
seated band rows
narrow grip band pulldowns
wide grip band pulldowns
one arm barbell rows
underhand barbell rows


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 16, 2022)

*CARDIO:*
- just did my night time cardio, 30 minutes on the bike. Time for a protein/oat shake then bed.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 17, 2022)

*NIGHT TIME CARDIO:*
- just did 40 minutes on the bike.  Felt great!  I’ve got Monday Night Football on the tv and 80’s heavy metal on my head phones.  Life is good!


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 17, 2022)

*DINNER:*
2 small dry chicken breasts, 1 medium dry potato, steamed broccoli, plain salad.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 18, 2022)

*CHEST DAY:*

3 sets weighted push-ups feet elevated on bed for upper chest
3 sets feet up high push-ups feet on computer desk for upper chest
3 sets flat dumbbell flies
3 sets barbell pullovers
3 sets wide grip push-ups followed by hands shoulder width push-ups
5 sets band flies with hands down low, mid- pec region, and up high


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 19, 2022)

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:

SUPERSET #1:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets dumbbell kick backs

*GIANT SET #2:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope pushdowns torquing the wrist outward at the bottom

*GIANT SET #3:*
- 3 sets barbell drag curls supersetted with 3 sets skull crushers supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell presses

*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets standing band curls, drop set lighter weight for 3 sets,  then 3 sets one arm reverse grip band curls, drop set lighter weight for 3 sets, supersetted with one arm lying dumbbell extensions


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 19, 2022)

This is my one food meal today.  Chicken breast and steamed rice.  Other than that 6 protein/oat shakes.

This is my one food meal today.  Chicken breast and steamed rice.  Other than that 6 protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 20, 2022)

*DELTS and TRAPS:

MIDDLE DELT:
SUPERSET #1*

4 sets standing dumbbell lateral raises
4 sets band lateral raises
4 sets band lateral raises drop weight

*REAR DELTS/TRAPS:
GIANT SET #2:*

3 sets bent dumbbell lateral raises
3 sets rear delt band lateral raises palms inward grip
3 sets band face pulls
3 sets rear delt band lateral raises hammer grip

*TRAPS(still part of GIANT SET #2:*

3 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
3 sets dumbbell shrugs rear rotation
3 sets dumbbell shrugs forward rotation

*MIDDLE DELTS:
GIANT SET #3:*

3 sets barbell upright rows
3 sets band upright rows
3 sets band upright rows drop weight

*SUPERSET #4:*

3 sets dumbbell front raises palms down
3 sets dumbbell front raises hammer grip
3 sets band front raises palms down
3 sets band front raises palms down drop weight

*BLOOD PRESSURE CHECK* AFTER ADDING 10mg trenbolone acetate 3 days in a row


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 20, 2022)

*LUNCH and DINNER:
Chicken breast and steamed rice.  It turned out good today. I spiced it with garlic powder, onion powder, seasoning salt (I never use salt but it sure tasted good)*


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Last night I broke my rule about using drugs to get high,  My kidneys can’t handle any alcohol, and I’ve had a lot of anxiety lately.  I haven’t taken any drug to feel high in years so last night I took a research benzodiazepine to feel high while enjoying my cheat meal. I woke up in the middle of the night in so much pain it took hours to fall back asleep. I slept on my hand and broke it.  Won’t be lifting weights for awhile.  I see it as God’s way of saying, “Don’t do drugs asshole!”  But everything happens for a reason.  I’ll just focus on fat reduction by fasting everyday until noon and up the cardio.  My arthritic joints, tendons, and ligaments can use a break anyway.  I’m going to make the best of it.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 22, 2022)

I’m thinking after a few days without lifting weights I’ll continue to train my right side of the body for the anabolic benefits. No weight lifting at all will lead to bleeding intracellular water after 10 days. I’ve worked far too hard to lose my gains. I may even use a wrist wrap to do light band work with my left side if I can take the pain. Currently, lifting even a few pounds kills my left hand.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 23, 2022)

Just finished 30 minutes on the bike while fasted for 18 hours.  Took HGH twice this morning during the fast. 
I decided to stop daily AAS shots until I heal. I instead took a fat 3 1/2cc shot of sustanon, testosterone enanthate, testosterone propionate, deca, NPP, trenbolone acetate, and masteron acetate.  Go big or go home!


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Last night I did 20 more minutes on the bike.  Today I did 30 minutes fasted cardio on the bike and stayed fasted until after noon. My hand feels a lot better today.  It looks like it was a sprain and nothing is broken. I think I’ll be lifting weight by Friday.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Just finished my 20 minutes of pre-bed cardio on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 25, 2022)

*LEGS, CALVES, CARDIO:*
My hand felt good enough to hold my 30Lb dumbbell so I did fasted legs and fasted cardio and it felt great! 
I did 5 sets of dumbbell squats/dead lifts, standing dumbbell calf raises, and one leg calf raises. For each set I did normal shoulder width stance squats/dead lifts going to the floor with the dumbbells on each rep and getting my quads to parallel to the ground. I did as many reps as I could then went into standing dumbbell calf raises then 5 more reps of squats/dead lifts, then more standing dumbbell calf raises. Then I put the dumbbells down and did one legged calf raises and both legged calf raises. I then immediately did more dumbbell squats/dead lifts and more standing dumbbell calf raises.  For each of the 5 sets I’d go between squats/dead lifts and calf raises until my legs were spend. Then I’d rest a couple minutes and do another set. 
After legs I did 22 minutes on the bike.  I then took HGH and stayed fasted for an hour.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 25, 2022)

*Today after fasted legs and cardio:*


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 25, 2022)

*Night time CARDIO: I just did 30 minutes on the bike.*


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 26, 2022)

My hand/wrist feels pretty good today. I’m going to try training fasted back/lats then fasted cardio.  I wasn’t going to train fasted any more but I really like the results in the mirror so far in terms of fat loss/water loss the past 3 days.  I figure as long as I get 6 meals or shakes in me hopefully I won’t get injured.  Let the experiment begin…


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 26, 2022)

My left wrist/hand feels pretty good today.  I’m amazed at how fast it healed. I went from not being able to use that hand for anything, to doing a great back/lat workout today in less than 5 days. 
*FASTED BACK/LATS and FASTED CARDIO:*
(3-5 sets of the following exercises):
1. one arm barbell rows 
2. reverse grip bent over barbell rows 
3. single arm reverse grip band rows
4. standing band rows
5. seated band rows
6. seated narrow grip band pulldowns 
7. seated wide grip band pulldowns 
8. standing wide grip band rows 
*CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes fasted cardio on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 26, 2022)

*BLOOD PRESSURE CHECK:*
Been under a shit-ton of stress lately.  Very pleased with this reading.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 26, 2022)

*NIGHT TIME CARDIO:*
Just did 20 minutes on the bike. 
I’m wiped out tonight.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 27, 2022)

Today I got up and took the following:
3ius HGH 
3/4cc 187.5 sustanon 
1/4cc 62.5mg test enan 
1/2cc 50mg test prop
1/2cc 50mg NPP
1/2cc 150mg deca
1/2cc 50mg tren 
1/2cc 50mg masteron 

I then did some chores, then did fasted chest and fasted cardio.  I took 2 1/2ius more HGH after chest, before cardio. I stayed fasted for 14 hours.

*FASTED CHEST and FASTED CARDIO:*

4 sets push-ups with feet elevated very high on the computer table
3 sets dumbbell flies
3 sets push-ups wide hands, hands moved in a few inches, then hands in a few more inches
4 sets band flies down low, mid chest, and up high
*FASTED CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 27, 2022)

*NIGHT TIME CARDIO:*
- 20 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 28, 2022)

*FRIDAY UPDATE:*
After 6 days of twice a day cardio, fasted weight lifting 3 days in a row, and all cardio morning workouts fasted, things just felt off today. I started training biceps and triceps fasted and I was very flat and not into it. I stopped after a few giant sets. My gut was telling me I could get injured. Today, I’m going to have 5 protein/oat shakes then pig out for my Friday night cheat meal. My mind is off too. I’m lacking dopamine or something, not depressed but not cool either. Yep, I want to take my clonazolam benzo with my night chest meal again. If I do I’ll concentrate my ass off not to sleep on my hand in a contorted fashion.
I just want to escape mentally and feel good for a night. I’ve been under a ton of stress. This week there were several times it looked like my mom was dead. She was gone. Thankfully, she seems ok today. I don’t handle death well. I get very, very angry!


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 29, 2022)

So, yesterday I attempted to train biceps and triceps but stopped because it felt dangerous physically and mentally.  I did *band curls, reverse grip band curls, one arm reverse grip band pushdowns, one arm overhand band pushdowns, one arm hammer grip band pushdowns, and one arm rope pushdowns torquing the wrist outward at the bottom.*

Today, *I fasted for 19 hours.*
I decided to give biceps and triceps another go, and I also did delts and traps.  Everything was done in giant sets.  I took 50mg dbol, 50mg tbol, and 20mg Cialis, two hours preworkout.  I looked extremely full while lifting.  I just took 4ius HGH post workout and I’ll have a protein/oat shake in a half hour.

*BICEPS/TRICEPS/DELTS/TRAPS:*

*GIANT SET #1:*
- standing dumbbell lateral raises, supersetted with standing dumbbell curls done with an arc motion across the body supersetted, with lying one arm dumbbell extensions.

*GIANT SET #2:*
- bent over rear dumbbell raises, supersetted with dumbbell shrugs straight up, rotated back, and rotated front, supersetted with dumbbell hammer curls, supersetted with one arm dumbbell kick backs.

*GIANT SET #3:*
- barbell drag curls, supersetted with front band raises, supersetted with barbell upright rows, supersetted with barbell skull crushers back at a 45 degree angle,  supersetted with skull crushers straight up, supersetted with narrow grip barbell press, supersetted with reverse grip barbell press.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 30, 2022)

Today, I woke up and took 3ius HGH, 50mg dbol, and 20mg Cialis.
I then training fasted legs and did fasted cardio.
*FASTED LEGS:*
- 5 sets of dumbbell dead lifts/squats/standing calf raises.  I made sure to touch the dumbbells to the ground with every rep. I also made sure my quadriceps were parallel to the ground with each rep.  I did as many reps as I could for squat/dead lifts, then immediately did as many standing calf raises with the dumbbells still in my hands as I could, then more squat/dead lifts, and more standing dumbbell calf raises. Then, I put the dumbbells down and did one legged calf raises and both legs calf raises.  This was how each of the 5 sets went.  As the sets went on the reps dropped due to muscle fatigue. 
*FASTED CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike on level 12.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 30, 2022)

*DIET TODAY:*
- 2 food meals with 1/2Lb extra lean ground turkey breast and 2 cups steamed basmati rice. I spiced the turkey with lawry seasoning salt, garlic powder, onion powder, and black pepper.  I just learned that black pepper reduces inflammation so I’m adding it.  Garlic does too. 
I added a chicken bullion cube to the 4 cups of rice. The food actually tasted good which is a miracle when I’m cooking. 
- 4 protein/oat shakes. 
I just got some Krill oil to add to my fish oil and mct oil with each shake. Slowly adding omega 3’s over time as I get leaner, I hope will help my body stay in one piece and hopefully enhance the fat loss.


----------



## JJB1 (Oct 31, 2022)

Today, I popped 50mg dbol and 3ius HGH, 3/4cc 187.5 sust, 1/4cc 62.5mg test enan, 1/2cc 50mg test prop, 1/2cc 50mg NPP, 1/2cc 150mg deca, 1/2cc 50mg tren, 1/2cc 50mg masteron, and trained some back.  The pump was great! I was beat up afterwards.  
*BACK:*

3 sets seated band rows
3 sets standing band rows
3 sets narrow grip band pulldowns
3 sets standing one arm reverse grip rows
3 sets standing one arm hammer grip rows
3 sets one arm bent barbell rows
3 sets reverse grip bent barbell rows with head on the bed for support


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 2, 2022)

I took 50mg tbol, 50mg dbol, 20mg Cialis, and 3iu’s HGH upon waking. 
*CHEST:*

4 sets push-ups with feet elevated high on the computer table for upper chest.
3 sets dumbbell flies
3 sets band flies with hands down low, mid chest, and up high.
3 sets regular push-ups


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 3, 2022)

Today, I got up and took 3ius HGH, 50mg dbol, and 20mg Cialis. I’m looking bigger from the dbol.  I like it! I have a bit more subQ water but I’m going to see if I can grow a little, while doing the same diet, but upping it to 7 shakes/food. 

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:

GIANT SET #1:*
- 3 sets of standing alternating dumbbell curls, supersetted with 3 sets barbell skull crushers, supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press, supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell presses.

*SUPERSET #2:*
- 3 sets dumbbell hammer curls, supersetted with 3 sets dumbbell kickbacks. 

*SUPERSET #3:*
- 3 sets dumbbell sweep curls across the body, supersetted with 3 sets one arm lying dumbbell extensions.

*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets band curls, supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip band curls, supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns, supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand band pushdowns, supersetted with 3 sets hammer grip one arm band curls, supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns again.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 4, 2022)

Today, I added creatine immediately after weight training then did cardio. I read a study that shows real good results taking creatine post workout vs. preworkout. 

*DELTS/TRAPS:*

4 sets lateral dumbbell raises
3 sets upright rows
2 more lateral raises
*GIANT SET:*
- front dumbbell raises palms down supersetted with dumbbell raises in between front and middle position supersetted with front dumbbell raises hammer grip supersetted with dumbbell raises in between front and middle position hammer grip supersetted with more side lateral dumbbell raises.
*GIANT SET #2:*
- bent over dumbbell lateral raises supersetted with dumbbell shrugs straight up, rotated backwards, and rotated forwards. 
*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 5, 2022)

I just placed an order with Flash ️Labs for all fast acting gear.  After 2 weeks on long acting gear and a week on dbol by blood pressure is Sky high, 155-165/101-105.  When I did all daily shots of fast acting gear it was in normal range. 
I ordered:

4 testosterone propionates
2 nandrolone phenylpropionates
1 masteron propionate
1 proviron
1 winstrol
2 Cialis

I fear winstrol because I’ve had injuries in the past while using it.  But, that was on 100mg daily. I’m going to stick to 25mg daily.  Winstrol makes me look crazy when I’m already lean. It makes me strong too. I’ve never tried proviron except for a few days so we’ll see what a low dose of 25mg daily will do.  For daily injects, I’ll do 60mg test prop. 30mg NPP, 15mg masteron prop.  I’ll take 20mg Cialis preworkout.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 6, 2022)

I gave up on lifting weights fasted.  I fear an injury from not having nutrients prior to training.  Today I had 1 food meal of chicken breast and basmati rice, and 2 protein/oat shakes prior to starting my leg workout.

*LEGS/CALVES:*
- 5 sets of dumbbell dead lifts/squats/standing calf raises. I made sure to touch the dumbbells to the ground with every rep. I also made sure my quadriceps were parallel to the ground with each rep. I did as many reps as I could for squat/dead lifts, then immediately did as many standing calf raises with the dumbbells still in my hands as I could, then more squat/dead lifts, and more standing dumbbell calf raises. Then, I put the dumbbells down and did one legged calf raises and both legs calf raises. This was how each of the 5 sets went. As the sets went on the reps dropped due to muscle fatigue. 
*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike on level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 7, 2022)

I went back to all fast acting AAS daily shots as of today.  My bp is too high on long acting gear that tends to retain water.  Today’s back workout had a lot of reverse grip movements to engage the lower lats. 
*BACK:*

6 sets one arm barbell rows
6 sets reverse grip bent barbell rows
6 sets standing reverse grip band rows
3 sets reverse grip band pulldowns
4 sets standing band rows supersetted with 4 sets seated band rows.
 Towards the end of the workout I took 2 1/2ius HGH with 5 grams of creatine.  I’m looking great since adding creatine post workout.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 8, 2022)

Today was supposed to be an off day but I needed the stress release so I did chest.  I got attacked by a mentally ill man on a motorized scooter at the dialysis clinic. I turned the other cheek like my idol, Jesus, while the guy tried to run me over. I just don’t have it in my heart to hurt people these days even when they hurt me. I ended up with a lump on my hand and a broken finger nail. It’s sad how many people are so filled with anger and hatred.  The nicer I got, the more angry he got.  Sad! 

*CHEST:*
I tried a new exercise I saw on Instagram by Kali Muscle. He posted a prison workout.  You’re supposed to do a push-up downward with a book under each hand(I used 7Lb plates instead of books under each hand), then you push up to the top position, slide each hand inward until your hands touch each other, then slide both hands outward to the starting push-up position, then go down again. This exercise simulates a chest press and a chest fly.  I have to say Kali Muscle is one strong SOB. I could pull my hands together at the top of the movement, but I couldn’t slide my hands back outward to the starting position.  So, I had to drop to my knees like a bitch at the top of each rep and move the 7Lb plates back to their starting position, then repeat the process for the next rep.  These are brutal!  I can get around 20 push-ups regular style but I could only do about 8 reps of these, even with my modified bitch method. Hahaha 


5 sets of Kali Muscle push-up/flies
4 sets push-ups with feet up high on the computer desk
3 sets dumbbell flies
4 sets band flies with hands down low, middle position, and up high.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Got my Flash Labs pack today.  Just popped 25mg winstrol and 25mg proviron. 

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:
GIANT SET #1:*
- 4 sets standing barbell drag curls supersetted with 4 sets band curls supersetted with 4 sets reverse grip band curls supersetted with 4 sets skull crushers pushing outward at a 45 degree angle supersetted with 4 sets skull crushers pushing straight upward supersetted with 4 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 4 sets reverse grip barbell press.
*SUPERSET #2:*
- 5 sets dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 5 sets dumbbell kick backs.
*GIANT SET #3:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 more sets of one arm reverse grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope pushdowns torquing outward at the bottom of each rep. 
*SUPERSET #4:*
- 3 sets dumbbell curls arc motion across the body supersetted with 3 sets one arm lying dumbbell extensions.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 11, 2022)

Yesterday, I only had 45 minutes to train but I mentally needed the release before taking my mom to dialysis. I did non stop giant sets of delts and traps, as many says as I could fit in during the 45 minutes. I put my headphones on and blasted 80’s metal, DIO, which had me grunting like a beast! 
*DELTS/TRAPS:*
As many sets as possible of the following exercises:

side lateral dumbbell raises
upright rows barbell
bent lateral dumbbell raises
front dumbbell raises hammer grip
front dumbbell raises palms down
dumbbell raises in between front and middle position
dumbbell shrugs straight up
dumbbell shrugs rotated backwards
dumbbell shrugs rotated forwards
rear lateral bands hammer grip
rear lateral bands palms down
face pulls band
front band raises palms down
front band raises hammer grip
side lateral band raises
one movement of lateral band raises to the position at top, parallel to the ground, then rotate to the front position, then bring the bands down. Next bring the bands up in the front position and hold at the top parallel to the ground and rotate it around to the side position then down to the starting position. That’s considered one rep.
upright rows band


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 12, 2022)

Today, I got up early and took all my shots so I could do legs and cardio before taking my mom to the dialysis clinic.  I took some kratom which I know isn’t to be funked with very often due to its addictive side but man did I have a killer workout. On my first set of legs I just kept going and going until I hit damn near a hundred reps I’m guessing. The sets following that one weren’t near that amount of reps but they sure felt good. The kratom diminished my right knee pain I always get too. 
*LEGS/CALVES:*
- 4 sets, if you want to call them sets, of squat/dead lifts with standing calves, single leg and double leg. I kept going as long as I could on the first set doing as many squat/dead lifts as I could, then switch to standing calves until they failed, then immediately back to squat/dead lifts, then back to calves, over and over.  Had to be a hundred reps on set #1. The other 3 sets dropped in reps quite quickly. After the 4 sets I took creatine and HGH then did cardio.
*CARDIO:*
- I ride the bike for 30 minutes on level 11. 
I took more creatine after the bike along with all my supplements and a protein/oat shake. I’m still highly energized here 90 minutes later from the kratom. Without it I’d be dragging ass lying on my bed. Haha 

*SUPER SUPPLEMENTS:*
Today is day 4 on 25mg winstrol and 25mg proviron. I felt strong and my legs are hard as a rock! My injects are daily shots of 55mg test prop, 30mg NPP, 15mg masteron prop, and 10mg tren ace.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 13, 2022)

*BACK:*

4 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets head supported reverse grip barbell rows
*SUPERSET #1:*
- 4 sets standing band rows supersetted with 4 sets seated band rows
*SUPERSET #2:*
- 4 sets standing reverse grip band rows supersetted with 4 sets seated narrow grip band rows


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 13, 2022)

*AFTERNOON CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike on level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 14, 2022)

Today’s preworkout was 25mg winstrol, 25mg proviron, 25mg tbol, 25mg anavar, some HGH and a bunch of nootropics. I took creatine before and after chest.  I took more HGH after chest, then started cardio. 
*CHEST:*

4 sets of Kali Muscle push-ups where I do a full push-up with each hand on a 7Lb plate, then at the top slide both hands and plates together until they touch.  The pump was awesome!!!
4 sets inclined push-ups with feet elevated on my computer table.
4 sets of band flies with hands down low, in the middle, and up high.
*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike in level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 16, 2022)

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:
GIANT SET #1:*
- 4 sets band curls, supersetted with 4 sets reverse grip band curls, drop weight to 4 sets more reverse grip curls drop to 4 more sets regular band curls supersetted with 4 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns, supersetted with 4 sets one arm overhand band pushdowns, supersetted with 4 sets hammer grip one arm band curls, supersetted with 4 sets one arm rope pushdowns with wrists torqued outward at the bottom, supersetted 4 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns again.
*SUPERSET #2:*
- 3 sets dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm dumbbell kick backs.
*SUPERSET #3:*
- 3 sets one arm dumbbell concentration curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm lying dumbbell extensions.
*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets barbell drag curls supersetted with 3 sets barbell skull crushers at 45 degree angle supersetted with 3 sets barbell skull crushers 90 degree angle supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets more narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 more sets of 45 degree angle skull crushers.
*SUPERSET #5:*
- 3 sets standing dumbbell curls with an arced motion across the body supersetted with 3 sets double arm bent dumbbell kickbacks. 
*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 17, 2022)

Today, I got up early to train delts and traps before taking my mom to dialysis. I weighed myself yesterday. I’m 199.  This morning I took HGH, Winstrol, anavar, proviron, Cialis, kratom, tianeptine, methyl blue, bromantane, hydrafinil, test prop, NPP, masteron prop, tren ace, creatine, fish oil, mct oil, taurine, krill oil, magnesium, a vitamin/mineral tab, and 2 scoops of syntha-6 EDGE protein with 2 scoops of oats. 

*DELTS/TRAPS:
GIANT SET #1:*
- 5 sets lateral dumbbell raises supersetted with 5 sets front dumbbell raises palms down supersetted with 5 sets front dumbbell raises hammer grip.
*GIANT SET #2:*
- 4 sets bent dumbbell lateral raises supersetted with 4 sets shrugs rotating backwards supersetted with 4 sets shrugs straight up and down supersetted with 4 band lateral raises supersetted with 4 sets band front raises palms down, drop weight with 4 more sets of side lateral band raises, drop weight with 4 more sets front band raises palms down.
*GIANT SET #3:*
- 3 sets upright barbell rows supersetted with 3 sets band upright rows drop weight with 3 more sets band upright rows.
I took more HGH, more creatine, and had another protein/oat shake with Mct oil, fish oil, krill oil, and taurine.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 19, 2022)

Today’s lecture is called *FUCK CREATINE!* 
Everyday since I started creatine my blood pressure has gotten higher and higher.  Seriously, creatine made my blood pressure go up more than dbol.  Upon waking yesterday my blood pressure was 165/114.  Enough is enough!!!  My body is super sensitive to water weight gain negatively impacting my bp.  I skipped creatine yesterday and today and my bp is slowly coming down.  I read it takes a week for the water to fully go away. My abs already look a lot better not taking creatine yesterday and today. 

*PREWORKOUT SUPPLEMENTS:*
- 3ius HGH, 55mg test prop, 30mg NPP, 15mg masteron prop, 10mg tren ace, 25mg proviron, 25mg winstrol, 20mg Cialis, kratom, methyl blue, tianeptine, hydrafinil, bromantane, taurine, magnesium, fish oil, mct oil, krill oil, vitamin/mineral tablet, 2 scoops syntha-6 EDGE with 2 scoops oats.
An hour before the workout I had my one food meal of the day consisting 10 egg whites and 2 cups of basmati rice. 
*LEGS/CALVES:*
- 4 sets of squat/dead lifts with standing calves, single leg and double leg. I kept going as long as I could on the first set doing as many squat/dead lifts as I could, then switch to standing calves until they failed, then immediately back to squat/dead lifts, then back to calves, over and over. Had to be a hundred reps on set #1. The other 3 sets dropped in reps quite quickly. After the 4 sets I took 2ius HGH then did cardio.

*CARDIO:*
- I rode the bike for 20 minutes on level 11. I had a protein/oat shake immediately after cardio with more fish oil, mct oil, krill oil, a vitamin/mineral pill, and taurine.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 20, 2022)

*BACK:*

3 to 8 sets of the following exercises:
standing band rows
seated narrow grip band pulldowns
seated band rows
reverse grip pulldowns
standing reverse grip rows
seated reverse grip rows


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 21, 2022)

Today, I got up and trained chest then I went and picked up my treadmill I won in a government auction. It’s a brand new $9,000 commercial Matrix treadmill exactly like the new ones my gym just bought. I won this for $65 plus $19 tax and fees. Un-fucking-believable!!! Brand spanking new, still in the box!!!

*CHEST:*

4 sets of Kali Muscle prison push-ups with hands on 7Lb plates and slid together at the top of each push up.
3 sets regular push-ups
4 sets upper chest push-ups with feet elevated on my computer table
3 sets of band flies down low, mid chest, and up high.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 23, 2022)

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:
SUPERSET #1:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm dumbbell kick backs. 
*GIANT SETS #2:*
- 3 sets barbell drag curls supersetted with 3 sets skull crushers supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press.
*SUPERSET #3:*
- 3 sets dumbbell concentration curls supersetted with one arm lying dumbbell extensions.
*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope pushdowns torquing outward at the bottom supersetted with more reverse grip pushdowns and more overhand pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm band curls supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip one arm band curls supersetted with 3 sets both arm band curls supersetted with 3 sets of both arm reverse grip band curls. 
*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike on level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 24, 2022)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!

DELTS/TRAPS:

GIANT SET #1:*

4 sets of the following exercises without rest:
side lateral dumbbell raises
side band raises
lighten weight, more side lateral band raises

*GIANT SET #2:*

4 sets of the following exercises without rest:
upright barbell rows
side band laterals
lighten weight, more side band laterals

*GIANT SET #3:*

4 sets of the following exercises without rest:
bent over dumbbell lateral raises
rear band raises hammer grip
rear band raises palms down
dumbbell shrugs

*GIANT SET #4:*

3 sets of the following exercises without rest:
front dumbbell raises palms down single arm
front dumbbell raises palms down both arms together
front dumbbell raises hammer grip single arm
front dumbbell raises hammer grip both arms together
front band raises both hands same time
lighter weight, front band raises both hands same time


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Last night I had my first cheat meal in 15 days.  Today I stayed fasted for 18 hours and trained legs and did cardio fasted.  I took 3iu’s HGH fasted 4 hours prior to my workout. I stopped taking proviron several days ago because my blood pressure was still super high and my joints were hurting all over.  I’m still taking 25mg winstrol daily which I absolutely love!  I look the most shredded I’ve ever looked all over.  Joints feel great on the winstrol without the proviron. My test prop, NPP, masteron prop, and tren ace doses are the same they have been.  My blood pressure was finally in normal range today.  I have to say everyone was telling me to take proviron but I saw no benefit  to it at all.  This is exactly what I experienced 27 years ago when I tried it.   Masteron blows it away! 
*LEGS/CALVES:*
- 4 sets of squat/dead lifts with standing calves, single leg and double leg. I kept going as long as I could on the first set doing as many squat/dead lifts as I could, then switch to standing calves until they failed, then immediately back to squat/dead lifts, then back to calves, over and over.  I did around 50 reps of squat/dead lifts and 100 reps of calves on set #1. The other 3 sets were around 25-30 reps of squat/dead lifts and around 50-60 reps of calves. After the 4 sets I took 3ius HGH then did cardio.
*CARDIO:*
- I ride the bike for 30 minutes on level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 27, 2022)

I love this Flash winstrol.  25mg winstrol and 20mg Cialis a couple hours preworkout and what a pump!!!
*BACK:*

8 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets reverse grip bent barbell rows
4 sets one arm reverse grip band rows.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 29, 2022)

I haven’t felt too well the past couple days; no energy and crappy feeling. Today, I doubled up on my preworkout stimulants and nootropics so I could do my workout.  The pump was incredible today!  I love the 25mg winstrol/20mg Cialis preworkout stack!
*CHEST:*

4 sets feet elevated on the computer table during push-ups for upper chest.
3 sets flat dumbbell flies.
3 sets barbell pullovers with pressing down low from the naval.
3 sets Kali Muscle prison push-ups with hands slid together at the top of each push-up on a 7Lb plate.
3 sets band crossover flies, middle and lower position.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 30, 2022)

I absolutely love the winstrol I started a couple weeks ago. Only 25mg daily is giving me a leaner look daily and monster pumps with zero negative sides. 
I haven’t used winstrol in a couple years out of fear of joint issues since I have arthritis, but I feel like a million bucks! I think the key for me is keeping the dose at 25mg. Back in the day I ran 100mg daily which sped up results big time but I was 37 then. I’m 54 now and less is the smart approach now.


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Today, I trained arms and got another Killer Pump from the winstrol and Cialis.  I took 3ius HGH before and after the workout: 
I did so many exercises and lots of non stop sets so I’m just going to list all of the exercises I did or it’ll take forever to try to remember the order I did them in and the number of sets for each. 
*TRICEPS:*

one arm reverse grip band pushdowns
one arm rope pushdowns torquing the wrists outward at the bottom
one arm overhand band pushdowns
one arm hammer grip pushdowns
bent double arm dumbbell kickbacks
single arm dumbbell kick backs
lying one arm dumbbell extensions
skull crushers with a dumbbell in each hand
*BICEPS:*

alternating standing dumbbell curls
standing hammer dumbbell curls
concentration dumbbell curls
concentration dumbbell hammer curls
standing band curls double arm
standing band curls single arm
standing reverse grip band curls double arm
standing reverse grip band curls single arm
standing dumbbell curls bringing both arms across the body and torquing outward at the top


----------



## JJB1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Time to cook basmati rice in the rice cooker and nuke some egg whites for my post workout meal. I had a protein/oat shake after the workout. This will be my first food meal.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 1, 2022)

*10 egg whites with salsa, garlic, pepper, and 2 cups basmati rice.*  I’ll have two of these meals and 4 or 5 protein/oat shakes today.  No workout today.  Body hurts! When I train hard like the past two days I wake up and my obliques around the back side hurt like hell!  The kidneys are up higher in the back so it must be the muscle. It feels like the muscle. I’m in a lot of pain before I take my various drugs like tianeptine and kratom to mask the pain.  Drugs are bad, um-kay!


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 1, 2022)

*I love this stuff!!!
Getting more muscular by the day!*


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 3, 2022)

Today, I fasted for 20 1/2 hours and trained legs fasted plus fasted cardio. 
*LEGS*
- I did one very long non stop set of dumbbell squats below parallel and dead lifting it up after touching the ground with each rep with 30Lbs dumbbells for 125 reps with around 300 reps of calves holding dumbbells, on one foot with no weight, and both feet no weight. It was a 20 minute non stop set. Fucking intense!!!
*CARDIO:*
- I did 45 minutes on the bike on level 12.

Yesterday, I did delts and traps then immediately had to take my mom to the emergency room.  I sat with a shit-ton of coughing, sick as fuck people all day.  So far I’m not sick, thank God!  I had a shitty cheat meal hence the reason for the long fast and fasted training today. 
*BACK:*

4 sets barbell upright rows
5 sets dumbbell laterals
4 sets bent over dumbbell lateral raises
3 sets front dumbbell raises, palms down and hammer grip
3 sets front band raises both grip styles
3 sets lateral band raises
3 sets rear band laterals with multiple grips, plus face pulls


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 5, 2022)

Yesterday, I did back. 
*BACK:*

8 sets one arm barbell rows
3 sets bent reverse grip barbell rows
4 sets one arm reverse grip band rows
4 sets seated band rows
4 sets standing band rows
 
*ANABOLICS:*
The pump was great!  I took 4ius HGH, 25mg FLASH LABS WINSTROL and 20mg CIALIS, 55mg testosterone propionate, 30mg NPP, 15mg masteron propionate, and 10mg trenbolone acetate.  Post workout I took another 3ius HGH. 

*NOOTROPICS:*
I notice after two days training legs and delts or another upper body day, I need to up my preworkout stimulants because my body is fried. My preworkout was 2 methyl blue capsules(Mike Arnold supplement), 5 grams kratom(white Borneo: so far I like white plantation meang da best for energy. WARNING: kratom leads to dependence so be forewarned!), tianeptine solution(another one that lead to dependence since like kratom it’s a partial opiate agonist. WARNING: tianeptine leads to dependence!), bromantane(cool Russian nootropic with many benefits).

*DIET:*
I had 4 protein/oat shakes and 2 food meals. One meal was 1/2Lb chicken breast and 2 cups steamed basmati rice. The other food meal was 10 egg whites and 2 cups steamed basmati rice.  Each protein shake had with it 2 fish oil capsules, 2 MCT oil capsules, 1 krill oil capsule, 1-2 taurine capsules(6 grams total throughout the day), a vitamin/mineral tablet(3 times a day). Magnesium capsule(1 upon waking and 1 before bed).


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 5, 2022)

*CHEST:*

5 sets push-ups with feet elevated on the bed
5 sets regular push-ups
5 sets band flies, same as cable crossovers
*CARDIO:*
- 40 minutes on the bike on level 11.

I finally built my new treadmill.  It’s awesome!  Just need an electrician to set up a separate power source.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 7, 2022)

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:

GIANT SETS #1:*

- 3 sets barbell drag curls supersetted with 3 sets skull crushers straight up and outward at a 45 degree angle, supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press.

*SUPERSET #2:*

- 3 sets dumbbell swing curls across the body torquing wrists outward at the top, supersetted with 3 sets lying one arm tricep extensions. 

*GIANT SET #3:*

- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls, supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip triceps extensions, supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand triceps extensions, supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip extensions, supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope extensions torquing the wrists outward at the bottom, then repeat all of the above triceps exercises one more time per set.

*SUPERSET #4:*

- 3 sets dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets dumbbell kick backs. 

*CARDIO:*

- 30 minutes on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 8, 2022)

*DELTS/TRAPS:

GIANT SET #1:*
(Non-stop sets of the following)

5 sets side lateral dumbbell raises
5 sets front dumbbell raises palms down
5 sets dumbbell raises in between front and side
5 sets front dumbbell raises hammer grip

*GIANT SETS #2:*
(Non-stop sets of the following)

5 sets bent rear dumbbell raises
5 sets rear delts with band, hammer grip
5 sets rear delts with band, palms down
5 sets band face pulls
5 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
5 sets dumbbell shrugs rotating backwards
5 sets dumbbell shrugs rotating forwards

*GIANT SET #3:*
- 3 sets of one fluid motion with bands doing side lateral raises up to parallel, then while at parallel to the ground bring bands around to front position and then lower the band down. Next bring the band up in the front position and while at parallel to the ground bring it around to the side position and bring the band down. Repeat until it’s no longer possible. 

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 9, 2022)

*CARDIO DAY:
MORNING CARDIO:*
- one hour on the bike.
*AFTERNOON CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 10, 2022)

I try to out do each leg workout as part of my O.C.D. guilt issues. 
*LEGS:*
- I did one very long non stop set of dumbbell squats below parallel, dead lifting it up after touching the ground with each rep with 30Lbs dumbbells for 125 reps with around 300 reps of calves holding dumbbells, on one foot with no weight, and both feet no weight.  I then did more sets to get 150 total reps of deadlift squats and a bunch more calf raises.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 10, 2022)

*AFTERNOON CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 11, 2022)

*BACK:*

4 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets one arm band rows
4 sets standing band rows
4 sets seated band rows supersetted with 4 more sets standing band rows
4 sets seated narrow grip pulldowns supersetted with 4 sets standing reverse grip band rows.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 13, 2022)

*CHEST:*

4 sets dumbbell flies
4 sets feet elevated push-ups
3 sets wide grip push-ups
3 sets semi-narrow grip push-ups
4 sets barbell pullovers superset with 4 sets barbell chest press
4 sets cable flies hands low, mid chest, and up high.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 14, 2022)

I dropped the tren and orals. My current stack is what I consider to be the safest year round stack for my body. I felt at lot better today, less toxic, and actually happy while training, which I haven’t felt in awhile. I dropped kratom.  Too addictive!  I cut Cialis back from 20mg to 10mg days ago and I still get a massive erection all night while sleeping. The pump today was great so 10mg is the right dose. 

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:*
SUPERSET #1:
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm dumbbell kick backs. 
*GIANT SETS #2:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope pushdowns torquing outward at the bottom supersetted with more reverse grip pushdowns and more overhand pushdowns.
*SUPERSET #3:*
- 3 sets dumbbell curls across the body and torquing the wrists outward at the top of the movement supersetted with 3 sets lying one arm dumbbell curls.
*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets barbell drag curls supersetted with 3 sets skull crushers supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press.
*GIANT SET #5:*
- 3 sets band curls performed like 21’s doing full range of motion, upper range of motion, and lower range of motion followed by single arm band curls followed by reverse grip band curls supersetted with 3 sets seated one arm dumbbell extensions.

*AAS/HGH PROTOCOL:*

60mg test prop daily
30mg NPP daily
20mg masteron prop daily
3-4ius HGH twice a day
10mg Cialis daily


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 15, 2022)

*DELTS/TRAPS:

GIANT SETS #1:*

(Non-stop sets of the following)


4 sets bent rear dumbbell raises
4 sets rear delts with band, hammer grip
4 sets rear delts with band, palms down
4 sets band face pulls
4 sets dumbbell shrugs straight up and down
4 sets dumbbell shrugs rotating backwards
4 sets dumbbell shrugs rotating forwards


*SUPERSET #2:*


4 sets upright barbell rows supersetted with 4 sets upright band raises. 


*GIANT SET #3:*

(Non-stop sets of the following)


4 sets side lateral dumbbell raises
4 sets front dumbbell raises palms down
4 sets dumbbell raises in between front and side
4 sets front dumbbell raises hammer grip


*GIANT SET #4:*

- 4 sets of one fluid motion with bands doing side lateral raises up to parallel, then while at parallel to the ground bring bands around to front position and then lower the band down. Next bring the band up in the front position and while at parallel to the ground bring it around to the side position and bring the band down. Repeat until it’s no longer possible.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 17, 2022)

Whoo hoo!!! I went all out and out did my previous leg workout! Trained fasted on a 19 hour fast. I only do this the day after a cheat meal. 

*LEGS:*
- I did one very long non stop set of dumbbell squats below parallel, dead lifting it up after touching the ground with each rep with 30Lbs dumbbells for 200 reps, plus around 500 reps of calves holding dumbbells, on one foot with no weight, and both feet no weight.

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike on level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 18, 2022)

I did some brutal giant sets today for back.
*BACK:

GIANT SET #1:*
(Non-stop sets of the following)

4 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets standing one arm reverse grip band rows
4 sets bent reverse grip barbell rows
4 sets standing one arm hammer grip band rows

*GIANT SET #2:*
(Non-stop sets of the following)

4 sets seated band rows
4 sets standing band rows
4 sets bent barbell rows overhand grip
4 sets one arm arm barbell rows

*GIANT SET #3:*
(Non-stop sets of the following)

4 sets narrow grip seated band pulldowns
4 sets reverse grip standing band rows
a few bent barbell rows
a few one arm barbell rows

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 19, 2022)

*CHEST:*

4 sets upper chest push-ups with feet elevated
4 sets wide grip push-ups
4 sets semi-narrow grip push-ups
4 sets band flies up high, down low, and mid-chest.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 21, 2022)

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:
SUPERSET #1:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm lying triceps extensions 
*SUPERSET #2:*
- 3 sets dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm dumbbell kickbacks
*GIANT SET #3:*
- 3 sets barbell 21’s with full reps, upper half reps, and lower half reps supersetted with 3 sets skull crushers at 45 degree angle, 3 sets skull crushers straight up, 3 sets narrow grip barbell press, and 3 sets reverse grip barbell press.
*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets dumbbell curls across the body and torquing the wrists outward at the top of the movement supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope pushdowns torquing outward at the bottom supersetted with more reverse grip pushdowns and more overhand pushdowns.
*SUPERSET #5:*
- 3 sets band curls supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip band curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm band kick backs using reverse grip, overhand grip, and hammer grip

*CARDIO:*
- 40 minutes on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 22, 2022)

I cut my meals and shakes back to 5 day instead of 6-7.  I notice less bloat which is better for my blood pressure.  

*DELTS/TRAPS:*
- 4 sets barbell upright rows 

*SUPERSET:*
- 4 sets bent lateral dumbbell raises supersetted with 4 sets dumbbell shrugs

*GIANT SET:*

4 sets lateral dumbbell raises
4 sets dumbbell raises in between front and side position
4 sets front dumbbell raises palms down
4 more sets lateral dumbbell raises
4 sets front dumbbell raises hammer grip

*GIANT SET:*

4 sets band raises up on the side and over to front while still holding  parallel to the ground then down front position. Up front position and over to side while parallel to the ground then down side position. That’s one rep. Do as many reps as possible.
4 sets rear delt band raises, hammer grip
4 sets rear delt band raises, palms down
4 sets band face pulls
4 more sets rear delt band raises, palms down


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 24, 2022)

I stayed fasted for 20 hours and did all of my training fasted since I had a cheat meal yesterday. 

*LEGS:*
- I did one long set of non stop dumbbell squats/dead lifts/standing calf raises for 20 minutes.  I was hurting after 9 minutes but kept going for 20 minutes.  I’ll try to get up to a half hour next time but today there was no way unless some hot sexy girl was on my bed with a Christmas bow around her ass as my prize to do it. 

*CARDIO:*
- 1 hour and 15 minutes on the bike on level 12 and level 11, fasted.

*FOOD:*
I made a big pot of bodybuilder soup:
(This will last me a good 7 or so meals.)
2 pounds chicken breast 
5 cups basmati rice(cooked)
1 big can pinto beans
1 big can whole pealed tomatoes
2 small cans diced tomatoes 
Cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, peas
Onion powder 
Garlic powder
3 chicken bouillon cubes
1 beef bouillon cube


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 25, 2022)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

BACK:

SUPERSET #1:*

4 sets one arm barbell rows supersetted with 4 sets one arm reverse grip band rows
4 sets narrow grip band pulldowns supersetted with 4 sets bent reverse grip barbell rows
4 sets standing band rows supersetted with 4 sets seated band rows
4 sets standing reverse grip band rows supersetted with 4 sets seated reverse grip pulldowns

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 25, 2022)

*CHRISTMAS CARDIO PART 2:*
- 30 more minutes on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 27, 2022)

*CHEST:*

4 sets weighted (20Lbs added on my back) upper chest push-ups with feet elevated
5 sets weighted (20Lbs added on my back) push-ups various hand positions
1 set super high feet elevated push-ups
4 sets barbell pullovers bringing the bar way behind my head with arms almost straight, then over head to my belly and pressing the bar with an arc’d angle forward and up for maximum pec tension
5 sets band files up high, down low, and mid pec

*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike at level 11


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 28, 2022)

Today, I’ve been fasted for the last 22 hours. I’ll have my first meal in a half hour or so which will be my bodybuilder soup consisting of chicken breast, peas, pinto beans, basmati rice, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, and seasoning.  I cheated last night so this is how I benefit from it. I loaded up on super-supplements before working out. I took 8ius split in two shots, 50mg winstrol, 50mg dbol, 20mg Cialis, Taurine and magnesium to prevent cramping, and my usual daily shot of 60mg test prop, 30mg NPP, and 20mg masteron prop.  I loaded up on 2 methyl blue capsules and 5 grams of white meang da kratom before weight lifting, plus 2 grams green meang da kratom before cardio. I also took tianeptine sodium before weights and again before cardio, and bromantane earlier this morning. CRAZY, CRAZY, RIDICULOUS ARM PUMP!!!

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:

SUPERSET #1:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell hammer curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm dumbbell kick backs. 

*GIANT SETS #2:*
- 3 sets alternating dumbbell curls supersetted with 3 sets one arm reverse grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm overhand grip pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm hammer grip band pushdowns supersetted with 3 sets one arm rope pushdowns torquing outward at the bottom supersetted with more reverse grip pushdowns and more overhand pushdowns dropping the tension.

*SUPERSET #3:*
- 3 sets dumbbell curls across the body and torquing the wrists outward at the top of the movement supersetted with 3 sets lying one arm dumbbell extensions.

*GIANT SET #4:*
- 3 sets barbell curls, (15’s), doing 5 reps bottom half of the movement, 5 reps the upper part of the movement, then 5 reps full range of motion, supersetted with reverse grip one arm band curls, supersetted with 3 sets skull crushers out at a 45 degree angle then straight up and down supersetted with 3 sets narrow grip barbell press supersetted with 3 sets reverse grip barbell press.

*CARDIO:*
- 1 full hour on the bike on level 11.

My treadmill should be operational next week. I plan to do both the bike and treadmill walking at an incline. I’ll do 1 hour or more post workout. 

I put a 58” TV in my home gym.  I’ve got 2 TV’s now so I can watch multiple sporting events like they do in Vegas.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 30, 2022)

This morning I did an *hour of fasted cardio*. Last night I did *40 minutes of cardio* before bed. I had a crazy high volume shoulder workout yesterday. I did giant sets for over an hour of at least 80 sets.  I did the following exercises bouncing around from one to another with as many as 10 sets on some movements. I just kept going for maximum pump. I also took 6ius HGH, 50mg dbol, 50mg winstrol, and 20mg Cialis as a preworkout, plus nootropics and stimulants. 
*DELTS/TRAPS:*
(All of the following exercises in random order with little rest, some exercises for as many as 10 sets.)

lateral dumbbell raises
front dumbbell raises hammer grip
front dumbbell raises palms down
dumbbell raises in between front and side
bent lateral dumbbell raises
band raises front various grips
band raises middle various grips
band raises up in the front then over to the side then down then up at the side and over to the front then down
rear band laterals hammer grip
rear band laterals palms down
band face pulls
dumbbell shrugs straight up, rotated backwards, and rotated forward
dumbbell upright rows

I’ve been having two cheats meals per week then cut calories way down for 3 days and do a lot of cardio.  The morning after the cheat meal my blood pressure is 160/110. After 3 days of reduced caloric intake and tons of cardio my blood pressure is normal.  It’s winter, my mental state is off, and I just want the pleasure of getting high before a cheat meal and gorging like a happy little pig.  
In a few months I’ll probably drop a cheat meal.  Lately, I just want to feel a bit of happiness. I’m still dropping body fat slowly.  Honestly, there’s no real point to dropping it further other than the personal mental challenge of doing it. 
*CURRENT BLOOD PRESSURE AFFER 3 DAYS OF TORTURE.* 
(It’ll be 30 points higher tomorrow after tonight’s benzo and pizza plus other crap.)


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow!  I’m impressed! After the insane amount of food I ate last night I should have 160/110 blood pressure. I started a new bp med combo last night of 40mg telmisartan with 12.5mg HCTZ, along with my nebivolol(I took 10mg instead of 5mg last night because of the cheat meal). My blood pressure right now is 125/88.  I notice I look shredded so the HCTZ took water out which I imagine is why my bp is good.  Telmisartan didn’t work on me in the past. Plus, it gradually takes bp down over several months. I’d like to use diazide over HCTZ because it has a potassium sparing drug added to the HCTZ.  I’m not going to complain though if my bp stays in normal range. 
Now for the scary part. I deeply fear an injury while using a non potassium sparing diuretic like HCTZ.  It is a low dose so I’ll pray this leg workout goes well.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 31, 2022)

*LEGS:*
 I actually reached my goal of 30 minutes non stop dumbbell squats/dead lifts/standing calf raises.  I was drenched in sweat.  This was done fasted. I haven’t had food in 18 hours. 
*CARDIO:*
- 30 minutes on the bike fasted level 12.

My blood pressure right now is the best it’s ever been. I just ordered more telmisartan/HCTZ online.


----------



## JJB1 (Dec 31, 2022)

*CARDIO SESSION #2:*
- 45 minutes on the bike


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 1, 2023)

*BACK:*

4 sets one arm neutral grip band rows
4 sets one arm reverse grip band rows
3 sets narrow grip band pulldowns
4 sets seated band rows
4 sets standing band rows
4 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets bent reverse grip barbell rows

*CARDIO:*
- 1 hour on the bike at level 11.


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 2, 2023)

*CARDIO ONLY DAY:*
- 1 hour fasted on the bike.


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 3, 2023)

Blood pressure has been perfect since adding 80mg telmisartan and 12.5mg HCTZ to my 5-10mg nebivolol, even after a cheat meal. 
Today I fasted 20 hours and trained chest plus cardio fasted. The pump was amazing from preworkout dbol, Winstrol, Cialis, and HGH.

*CHEST:*

5 sets weighted push-ups with feet elevated and 25Lbs on my back
5 sets regular push-ups with 25Lbs on my back
5 sets more push-ups with wide grip and various other positions
4 sets flat dumbbell flies
4 sets band flies hands down low, up high, and mid pec

*CARDIO:*
- 1 hour of fasted cardio


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 4, 2023)

Today, I stayed fasted for 19 hours and trained arms and did cardio fasted. Preworkout was 50mg dbol, 50mg winstrol, 20mg Cialis, 3ius HGH before and after arms, kratom before arms and before cardio, methyl blue, tianeptine, bromantane, test prop, NPP, and masteron prop.

*BICEPS/TRICEPS:

GIANT SET #1:*
(Non-stop set of the following exercises)

alternating dumbbell curls
alternating hammer curls
one arm reverse grip pushdowns
one arm overhand grip pushdowns
one arm hammer grip pushdowns
one arm rope pushdowns torquing the wrist outward at the bottom

*GIANT SET #2:*

dumbbell swing curls across the body
one arm lying tricep extensions
one arm band hammer extensions/pushdowns

*GIANT SET #3:*

dumbbell hammer curls
reverse grip band curls
dumbbell kick backs
one arm band reverse grip extensions/pushdowns

*GIANT SET #4:*

standing barbell curls
reverse grip bald curls
barbell skull crushers
narrow grip barbell presses
reverse grip barbell presses

*CARDIO:*
- 1 hour on the bike on level 11.


----------



## Push4life (Jan 4, 2023)

I wish I had the time to train as much as you do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Push4life (Jan 4, 2023)

The question was about your cycle a lil while ago, still learning how to use the forum I apologize for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 5, 2023)

Today, I stayed fasted for 18 hours and trained delts and traps fasted. Preworkout was HGH , 50mg dbol, 50mg winstrol, 20mg Cialis, kratom, methyl blue, tianeptine, and bromantane. I took some Sunifirim during the workout and more HGH immediately afterwards.
I feel great fasting! I’m happier and have more energy, just a much more positive outlook on life.  Perhaps giving my internal organs a break from constant work is the reason why? My kidneys and liver can use the time without food to filter out the many drug toxins I bombard them with. 
I’ve been perfect on diet for 3 days. 
Tonight I’m cheating. This is what I did when I was 38 and I looked and felt great.  I’d do 3 days very strict dieting low calories then have a cheat meal of whatever I wanted. I’d do an hour of cardio or more and an hour and a half of weights. I didn’t do intermittent fasting back then. I don’t think it was a thing in 2007?  The past 3 days my total calories have been no higher than 2,000, 1,500 on the first day after the cheat meal, around 2,000 yesterday, and today I’m just having 3 protein shakes before I do my cheat dinner.  Tomorrow I’m back at it. I have to admit I am absolutely loving the cheat meal every 3rd night. It tastes unbelievable after 3 days of low calories and the hour of cardio plus 90 minutes of weight lifting fasted. I give myself the treat of taking a legal research benzo before I start the cheat meal which makes me soooo happy, and the food tastes so much better.  Why am I doing this?  It’s winter and I don’t want to kill myself going 6 weeks without a cheat meal like I did in the summer.  I want to enjoy myself. I’m still dropping body fat this way believe it or not.  But in all honestly why kill myself to go from 5% to 4%.  4% looks disgusting to pretty much any female worth dating.  That’s my way of justifying having my cheat meals, anyway.  Haha  

*DELTS/TRAPS:*

I did some crazy long giant sets today with as many as 15 exercises in each non stop set.  I don’t mentally remember the order.  I just winged it all and did around a hundred sets of delts. These are the exercises I did:

lateral dumbbell raises
front dumbbell raises hammer grip
front dumbbell raises palms down
in between front and side dumbbell raises palms down
dumbbell upright rows
bent dumbbell laterals
up in the front then over to the side then down followed by up on the side and over to the front and down with dumbbells
up in the front then over to the side then down followed by up on the side and over to the front and down with bands
upright band rows
rear band delts hammer grip
rear band delts palms down
band face pulls
one arm barbell shrugs
both arms barbell shrugs


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 6, 2023)

*CARDIO, cardio, CARDIO:*
Today, I fasted for 22 hours then did 2 1/2 hours of fasted cardio on the bike. I feel like a million bucks. I’ll have 3 protein/oat shakes only; one at 4pm, 5:30pm, and 7pm, then call it a night. Tomorrow is fasted leg day. 

Last night’s cheat meal gave me bad acid reflux ever since.  No free rides in life. But I feel great!


----------



## JJB1 (Jan 6, 2023)

Today, I woke up very full from the cheat meal. This was yesterday when I was very depleted.


----------



## JJB1 (Saturday at 1:28 PM)

Today, I stayed fasted for 18 hours and did legs and cardio. 
*LEGS:*
I did dumbbell squats/dead lifts and calf raises for 27 minutes. I did rest some when needed but not long. I then was about to get on the bike but I thought, fugg it, I want to do some stiff legged dead lifts.  So, I did 5 supersets of dumbbell stiff legged dead lifts and more dumbbell squats and calf raises. 
*CARDIO:*
- 1 hour on the bike with 30 minutes level 13 for more leg workout, then 15 minutes level 12, then 15 minutes level 11.  I was really hurting big time the last 5 minutes.  I just had my first shake of the day and it was delicious!


----------



## JJB1 (Sunday at 9:21 AM)

I just took 50mg Anadrol, 50mg Turinabol, 50mg winstrol, and 10mg Cialis. I’m staying fasted. I’ll give it all a couple hours to kick in then train my back. 
I’ve never done this before. Crazy!


----------



## JJB1 (Sunday at 3:49 PM)

I had to take care of family business today so I stayed fasted until 2pm and started my workout then. I had a protein shake right when I started training because I was way too depleted.  Tomorrow I get a cheat meal and I can’t freaking wait.  I had a real nice back/lat pump today and my veins were bulging but I would have much preferred training in the morning. 
*BACK:*

4 sets one arm barbell rows
4 sets standing band rows
4 sets bent reverse grip barbell rows
4 sets seated band rows
5 sets one arm reverse grip band rows
5 sets one arm neutral grip band rows
3 sets narrow grip band pulldowns
2 sets standing band rows


----------



## JJB1 (Monday at 12:22 PM)

Today is an off day 100%.
I fasted until noon.
I’ll have 3 protein/oat shakes then I’m having a cheat meal. I’m so excited!
This intermittent fasting with the lowering of calories by 1,200-1,800 calories daily is really getting me muscle in places I’ve never seen it. I’m very flat but it looks great like old school Frank Zane.  And the best part is my blood pressure is in normal range every time since adding telmisartan/HCTZ to the nebivolol.


----------



## JJB1 (Tuesday at 1:52 PM)

Today, I decided to train legs again even though I did them 3 days ago.  I feel my chest needed another day of rest. I stayed fasted for 18 hours and trained legs and did cardio fasted. 
*LEGS:*

10 sets of dumbbell squats
10 sets of standing dumbbell calf raises
*CARDIO:*
- 90 minutes on the bike 
I may do more cardio later to clean out the toxins of the alcohol I had last night with my cheat meal.


----------



## JJB1 (Tuesday at 5:41 PM)

*CARDIO PART 2:*
- 30 more minutes on the bike making it 2 hours of cardio today. I’m thinking about doing more. It’s more for my mental health today than other reasons.


----------



## JJB1 (Tuesday at 7:34 PM)




----------



## JJB1 (Wednesday at 8:36 AM)

Just popped my preworkout FLASH LABS ORALS:
It’s big chest day!


----------



## JJB1 (Wednesday at 1:02 PM)

I took 50mg Anadrol, 50mg tbol, 50mg winstrol, HGH and Cialis preworkout today.  The pump was amazing and thorough! 

*CHEST:*

7 sets upper chest weighted push-ups with feet elevated on the bed and weight strapped to my back.
3 sets wide grip push-ups
3 sets narrow grip push-ups
3 sets barbell pullovers
3 sets dumbbell flies
4 sets band flies; down low, up high, and mid pec.

*CARDIO:*
- I’m riding the bike now so your guess is as good as mine how long I’ll ride.


----------



## JJB1 (Wednesday at 4:49 PM)

I ended up doing an hour of cardio on the bike. 
Man, I’m hungry!  I’ve had 3 protein/oat shakes and one meal of 1/2Lb 99/1 extra lean ground turkey breast and 2 cups of steamed basmati rice with hot sauce. I get either one more food meal with 10 egg whites and 3 slices of dry toast, or 1 or 2 more protein/oat shakes.


----------



## JJB1 (Yesterday at 8:41 AM)

*TODAY’S PREWORKOUT EXPERIMENT:*
 Today is arm day. So as you know, yesterday I took 50mg Anadrol, 50mg TBOL, and 50mg Winstrol, along with my usual HGH and 10mg Cialis, for my preworkout.  As the chest workout went on the pump got getter and better.
Today, I’m trying something I’ve never done. *WARNING:* _These experiments are just for fun. I realize they’re foolish but they entertain me._ 
I just let 150mg(3 caps) of FLASH Anadrol dissolve in my mouth. Many years ago I did try 150mg Anadrol but never all preworkout.  I’m only messing around with this because my blood pressure has been perfect since adding telmisartan/HCTZ with my nebivolol.  Otherwise, I’d never do this! 
I’m going to have a protein/oat shake, shower, then start the bicep/triceps  workout. I’m hoping for a skin stretching pump from hell!


----------



## JJB1 (Yesterday at 12:42 PM)

The 150mg Anadrol made me horny as fuck! I forgot about that effect at higher doses on me. I had to take care of business before the workout. 
My body probably needed a day off after pushing it so hard on chest yesterday and legs the day before. My joints and muscles felt taxed but I did a shit-ton of sets and exercises in random order for biceps and triceps today.  I have no idea how many sets I did for each exercise. 
The pump was good but not like yesterday on the Anadrol, Turinabol, and Winstrol.  I’m pretty depleted on this diet with all the cardio and fasting.  Tonight I’m getting a pizza. I’m having 2 cheat meals per week now and still making progress thanks to the fasting and loads of cardio. I live for these cheat meals lately. I checked my blood pressure to see if the Anadrol spiked it but it’s still perfect, thank God! 

*ARMS:

BICEPS:*

standing band curls full range of motion
standing band curls partial reps
standing reverse grip band curls
standing band curls hammer grip
dumbbell hammer curls
dumbbell swing curls across the body
alternating dumbbell curls
barbell curls full range of motion
barbell curls partial range of motion

*TRICEPS:*

one arm band extensions hammer grip
one arm band extensions reverse grip
One arm band extensions overhand grip
dumbbell kick backs
one arm lying dumbbell extensions
barbell skull crushers
barbell narrow chest presses


----------



## JJB1 (Yesterday at 3:23 PM)

I just lost my patience and yelled a lot which isn’t cool at all, but I couldn’t stop. HOLY SHIT!!! It just hit me that it’s the 150mg Anadrol that’s making me this way. I haven’t taken that dose or even 100mg in many years. I remember now it made me out of control horny, and very little patience with people. Not as bad as SDROL or testosterone suspension in water, but definite rage and aggression. I need to apologize and try to stop being an asshole. Two hours count down until pizza, m&m’s in my freezer, spicy Doritos, flaming hot ruffles, coconut chocolate chip cookies, Ben and jerry EVERYTHING BUT THE…… ice cream, peanut butter (yes, peanut butter on my pizza crust), Dr. Pepper, Cherry Coke,


----------

